# ISIS Colchester : Part 28



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

First again   Hope you're all off having fun today.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Cath - I'm so glad you have made the decision to go for the chocolate shop if your finances are good. If you need an independent financial advisor I know of one nr Colchester who does not charge for advice at all unless you take out products through him. We spent 3 hrs with him and were told that we were doing all the right things, and so it was free. Pm me if you want his details.

Rachel - I can't believe that nasty dog attached Choc. He must have been so shaken afterwards. Poor you. I'd love to walk with you next week. How about towards the end of the week? You made me laugh about booking the Norfolk cottage - I hope you have fun and come back relaxed and pregnant! 

Tricksy - I feel for you both having all those conversations and not knowing which way to turn. Thanks for the links - the 2nd one was really useful because it was more up to date than the one I have. And, thanks for the advice on getting referred. I guess I'm off to my doctor's next week.

Lisa - please don't be worried about the consultation. If they are like Barcelona, they will be really positive and encouraging and so you have nothing to fear. 

Rivka - I hope you are not too sad now that your friend has gone. Thanks for the invite - I'll definitely take you up on it when things quieten down. DH was right - I am due a viva this month - but my Prof was really flexible when I asked for the extension last time so I am going to email him and ask to do it in Dec before DH comes back in Jan.

All the down-reggers - hope you are all OK. In all 3 of my cycles I felt really tired especially towards the end of the 3 weeks. But, when you start stimms you should feel instantly less tired - and you are then so nearly there that the time races by. Don't worry about the raised red patches - I got them all the time - it is normal. Just keep taking the water -especially when you stim. I got dehydrated last time because I got the flu and I ended up being over-stimulated - but this was soon sorted out by ISIS coasting me for a few days (no stimm drugs).

Shelley - I hope you are OK?

I hope everyone else is OK?

I hear from DH every 3-5 days by phone - he's OK. The temperature is 49 degrees and the humidity 80% and so he is sweating all the time. He has his own room and so has some personal space away from everyone else. The job out there is varied and interesting but he is doing nights and attending meetings during the days and so he never has enough time.

BTW I am 35 days on from the start if my last AF and no sign of it yet. I remember it was slightly delayed after my 1st 2 AF's but not really this far along. I have no sticks in the house to test and no chance of getting any until next w/end. So I guess I'll just have to wait. I bet she arrives now that I have spoken about it! We had no real chance of getting pregnant because we had BMS at least 5 days before day 14 and then nothing after that!

Love,

Loui xxx
Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Hope that your all having good weekends We were at a wedding yesterday and had a fabulous time. We both had a very chilled time, both had a good drink and finally got home just before 12 today, it was so nice. Just been chilling since we got home, put some pics on ******** and thats about it   don't actually intend on doing anything else either    

Loui - 49c   jeez thats hot, even too hot for me!! I don't want to put a damper on your wishful thinking but i had to wait 6 weeks for af to come after 2 of my failed cycles, I know Cath did as well as did Shelley I'm sure. Its an evil trick our bodies play on us. Not sure why you won't be able to get a hpt before next weekend but Tesco are open 24 hrs and they sell them, Boots on Tollgage is open until 8pm and I think that Sainsbury is open until 10, hopefully you will be able to get to one of those if you are feeling the need


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quicky as on at my MIL's house.

Af showed her head on saturday so i started the pill today. DH will ring ISIS tom for scedule etc so its all systems go now!!

Dh is getting something from his brother today which might help us get back on the internet!!

Until then, take care!!!

miss you all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Miss you too hun xxxx looking forward to catching up with you again soon


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - just wanted to double check what you said on the other page about nhs funded ivf - did you say that couples who have no children together (even if they have children from previous relationship) can have funded treatment? if so how do i go about that and why havent i or anybody else been offered that before now? sorry if im sounding dopey but im confuzzled   glad you had a lovely day at your freinds wedding - its good to let your hair down sometimes -  

Cleo - miss you too hun  

Lisa - how you doing hunny? counting down the days before your visit to reprofit?? what day do you actually go?   hope things are ok with your brother x

Be back later, gotta get ironing done for ds to go back to school  

Love Em x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

OMG can't believe were on Part 28 already  
I had a great time yesterday with my friends we didn't stop yacking for 4 hours!!   had such a laugh it really helped keep my mind of things for a while,  I just can't stop thinking about everything what the hell am i gonna be like next year,  I'm meeting up with another FF girl at the airport as she's on the same flight as us so that will be nice.

Em - Yea h things have been pretty good with my brother he's still a complete nutter but seems a bit more stable    with the new funded treatment its only come in and it won't start till April 09 and unfortunately you won't have it offered unless you are just starting out us girls will have to visit the gp's and get referred again - unfortunately though i'll be too old before i get on the waiting list so it counts me out    I fly out on this Tuesday to Reprofit..........cakking it now    I'm just gonna type this then go and do the rellllaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxiiiiinnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg cd  

Cleo - Miss you too 

Tricksy - Glad you had a nice time at the wedding I just looked at your photos they're great....you look lovely,  the brides dress is lovely

Loui - good to hear from you i was wondering where you had got too,  Glad DH is doing ok but so hot out there   you must miss him so much,  maybe you should test........everything crossed for you   

Cath - Hope your having a nice break and good luck with the financial advisor for the choccy shop it sounds fab!

Hi everyone else hope your having a good weekend

Well thats it from me i've gotta go
love Lisa xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me...

Cleo - lots more     for you and it is great that you are starting your next cycle  

Lisa - that's really great you are meeting another FF girl at the airport - I really hope it all goes well for you this week     and will be thinking of you when you are out there.

Loui - thanks for the news on how your DH is doing - can't believe that is that hot though but I am glad that you are able to stay in touch quite regularly and that he is finding the work OK.  Sorry about AF being delayed too and hope you managed to sort out some HPT sticks - I don't think I would be able to wait till the end of the week if it was me.

Tricksy - glad you had a nice wedding.

Loui/Cath and any other dogwalkers - how about Thurs or Fri evening for a dog walk then or I could probably also do Sunday morning if that is better?

Anyway bye for now, off to make some tea,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - the rules are changing according to the lady I spoke to last Friday. Children with previous partners do not count. You will have to be re referred by your gp to who ever refered you to Isis in the first place and they then have to re refer you


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - I could do walkies on Thurs or Fri evenings, though Fri would be better as I have trading standards visiting on THurs and will probably be a quivering wreck by the time they've gone   

Rivka - sorry I wasn't able to catch you at the airport last night. Glad your sister got away ok.

Lisa - relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax. I'll be thinking of you at the clinic this week and keeping everything crossed for you. When do you get back? 

Em - you should teach ds to iron and get him to do yours as well   

Loui - poor dh in that kind of heat. Good luck with getting hte viva rearranged. Thanks for the offer of ifa details. We have an excellent one in London who is on the case for getting us the funding. 

Just been told I can go home early so apologies to everyone I've missed. Won't be around for a few days with being away. It will give us some time to talk things through a bit more concerning the move. It's all looking really positive as long as we can be happy that the business is viable. After a rubbish weekend market which barely made any money we're keen to get our own shop...

enough rambling. See you later in the week. 

Cathie x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lisa when you said in your last post about free IVF in April would I have to go back to the isis if my first try doesnt work or would they refere you back to dr Marfleet.I dont think I could handle going back to gp if this one doesnt work as it took 16 months to get this far.DP is 46 now dont think he will want to wait all that time again xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry that ment to say would I have to go back to my gp or would the isis refere me back to CGH


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG it is manic going back to work! Been so chilled while on leave... Anyway, it was a great time I had with sis, now she's called me this morning so arrived back fine.

Cathie - sorry I missed you at the airport and thanks for offering a lift! Have a great time in Derbyshire. Hope your financial consultation goes well, this project sounds so exciting.

Loui - that's some heat for DH!!! Glad you can keep in touch though, you must miss him loads. Good luck with re-arranging your viva. Did you test yet? Fingers crossed  

Lisa - thinking about you nad fingers crossed for your consultation.

Cleo - great news you're on the pill now (although sure it feels wierd) and it's all systems go. Hope your Internet will be sorted out with BIL's help! It was lovely seeing you at at supermarket, but sorry I was so absent-minded not seeing you  that's just me.

Rachel - what a cheek that dog owner not managing their dog! You and Choc must have had a fright. Do you want to go running this week? I'll text you.

Tricksy - glad you had a nice time at your friend's wedding. It seems like you are keeping your options open which is great.

Sooty / Magic Beans - hope d/regging is going okay.

Em - did you have a good weekend with DS at home?

Debs - how are things?

Shelley - hope you're doing well, you are quiet.

Okay, back to work now...

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I have not been on in a while. I have a stinker of a cold at the moment so feeling a bit under the weather. I will try and catch up with all the news in a mo and do some personals a bit later. Hope everyone is okay. xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well this time tomorrow girls i will be in Czech Republic    I have checked and double checked everything and am already to go   

Little Mo - Sorry your not feeling very well    big hugs - Hows you and bump - not long now hun are you doing any nesting or anything like that?

Rivka - Hope your consultation goes well hun i won't be on here till Friday but i'll be thinking of you

Sooty - Not sure how the new funding will work hun because it doesn't come into effect till April 09 i would think as this is your 1st NHS go that you will be in the system now already but it might be worth asking,  see what happens on this cycle fingers crossed you won't need anymore treatment   

Cath - Have a nice break away hun hope you can get it all sorted with the choccy shop,  If you move i will get DH's ITFC programmes to send on for you    I'm back on Thursday night are you working?

Rachel - I will be taking lots of photos of Reprofit when i'm out there so you can see them all (thats if you need them for your visit but you won't as these steriods will do the trick   

Be back later on
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - good luck tomorrow hun    we'll be thinking of you. Keep us posted and look forward to getting the full report when you get back. Try and stay chilled and enjoy a couple of days together exploring  

Little Mo - 35 weeks already   must go and find the list and bring it forward. Hope that you feel better soon  

Cath - Have a lovely couple of days away, try and get things straight in your head have a plan of action!! 

Rivka- We are trying to keep our options open, i havn't managed to speak to my doctor yet....don't know where the days are going and I keep missing the 'speak to the doc on the phone' slot!! 

Sooty - I think that you will have to go back to your gp, sorry hun  

Rachel - the wedding was great, we loved it, had a really chilled time with **cough** more than a couple of drinks  

Sorry to anyone I've missed, off to find the list and i've got about 10 windows open at the moment trying to catch up on everything!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

really pee'd off as I can't find the list


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Don't have my own computer anymore so will be on whenever I get a chance.  All is well with me so not much to report myself but just wanted to come on and see how you are all doing.

I think it is great news that some of you are going to get more NHS IVF attempts.  But it seems so unfair that there are rules excluding anyone.  I mean this rule of having to be 39 or under doesn't seem fair because lots of women are still capable of conceiving at 40+ nowadays.  Also I am wondering, is it just the woman who has to be under 40 or both partners?

Lisa - Best of luck for your appointment.

Rivka - I think your appointment must be coming up soon and I look forward to hearing all about it.  Hope it brings some positive news or at least some answers for you.

Little mo - Can't believe you are 35 weeks.  Not long to go now.  Are you getting nervous or excited?

Debs - Glad to hear AF come and that you are now able to schedule your treatment.

Em - I don't understand why you can't get everything sorted by November, I really don't.  I remember getting all my tests done while I was dr'ing.

Tricksy - Wow, you have a big decision to make now but at least you do have options.  You have been through such a lot over the years that I am not surprised that you feel you cannot put yourselves through it anymore.  I'm confused by what you said in one of your posts - I thought that gestone was progesterone, how does this help with blood clotting?  BTW - Raj Rai told me that blood clotting problems CAN cause implantation failure, this was actually what I was diagnosed with.  I totally agree with your line of thinking re the nk cells but nk cells is only one of the tests they do when you have the full immune bloods done.  For some reason though it is the diagnosis that everyone seems to talk about.  Sounds like you had a very honest opinion with Gideon.  I think your AMH level sounds very normal for someone of 38, I mean I think anyone over 35 must expect some sort of reduced fertility.

Sooty - When I did my blast transfer at the ISIS I tested 10 days after transfer.

Shelley - I'm really sorry that  your cyst has stopped your treatment.

Rachel - How are you feeling on the steroids?

Cleo - great news that you are going to cycle again.

Magic beans/B hopes - Hope all is going well for you both.

Loui - sorry you are waiting for AF.  I hope you are feeling a bit happier now, last time I came on I think you were feeling very down.

Cath - Any decisions yet?

Liz - It must be great now that Faith is talking.  Amy is doing really well thanks.  She is now 7 months and is just about sitting up and has learned to clap her hands.  It is scarey how time is flying but then again I can't wait till she is talking and making me laugh all the time.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

9th - 11th September - Lisa Reprofit Appointment









10th September - Rivka Genetic Referal Appt








Debs follow up appt from HSG









16th Septmeber - Lisa & Steve's Wedding Anniversary









17th September - Julia Scan to see if baby has an escape route!!!









26th September - Sam2007 Consultation Appt









7th October - Sam 2007 20 weeks scan -









10th October - Tricksy Holibobs









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam on the Moon Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









16th April - Lisa Egg Donation









7th May - Lisa's birthday









4th July - Rachels Birthday









This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam2007 said:


> Tricksy - I'm confused by what you said in one of your posts - I thought that gestone was progesterone, how does this help with blood clotting? BTW - Raj Rai told me that blood clotting problems CAN cause implantation failure, this was actually what I was diagnosed with. I totally agree with your line of thinking re the nk cells but nk cells is only one of the tests they do when you have the full immune bloods done. For some reason though it is the diagnosis that everyone seems to talk about. Sounds like you had a very honest opinion with Gideon. I think your AMH level sounds very normal for someone of 38, I mean I think anyone over 35 must expect some sort of reduced fertility.


Sorry Sam, I'm getting confused not you!! Your right, Gestone is progesterone, I have the Clexane for the blood thinning and the Gestone for the luteal support. I did some googling on the APA before and although it can cause implantation failure its not very common and I have only suffered m/c's from it....as far as I know. I did have a real honest discussion with Gidon, we were both on the same wave length and he spoke in my language!!! I totally understood what he was saying and it seems that we had both been racking our brains along the same lines  I was quite pleased with my AMH levels too, I totally agree, I am 38, I can't expect them to be over 15.6 at all.
Hopefully I will hear from Gidon early next week with some answers from the conference and maybe an idea or two to try IF we decide to go again


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr......sorry, friday was crap.  spent 45mins with them trying and failing to do my HSG.  so not only have we spent £300 (i assume we still get charged) for nothing but we are no further forward than we were over a month ago.  I can't believe it.  apparantly she couldn't get a good seal on my cervix or something so the dye kept running out rather than flowing into my uterus and tubes. went back to work afterwards and couldn't stop crying.

why can nothing ever just be straight forward.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Em - the rules are changing according to the lady I spoke to last Friday. Children with previous partners do not count. You will have to be re referred by your gp to who ever refered you to Isis in the first place and they then have to re refer you


Tricksy - i think that the above is really unfair, i will be 40 in feb next year so i wont apply but as dh pointed out the fertility clinics will still take your money at 40+ for private treatment - i feel quite upset about it all - guess its good news for younger couples though 

Debs - im sorry that things havent run smoothly for you - whatever does 

Lisa - you know im thinking of you and dh sweetie - good luck 

Sam07 - good to hear from you, glad you are ok

Little Moo moo - hope you are feeling better soon - how did the wedding go on friday?? not long now sweetie 

Cant stop as off to the gym - i've lost 5pounds in 2 weeks  gotta keep at it.........also got my clamydia test with nurse today, and its not done by a urine sample......if you know what i mean 

Love to all
Will try to be back on later
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Debs - So sorry the HSG couldn't be done.  You really shouldn't be charged for their failure to perform the HSG.  The way I see it, you are paying to have an HSG done you didn't have it done.  I am sure they will see it that way too.  Did they explain why they couldn't get a seal on the cervix (btw the same thing happened to me but in my case it was because I had scar tissue around the cervix)?

Emma - That really isn't fair about the age rule.  I guess that are saying that they believe that in general the over 40s chances of success are not high enough for them to spend their money on and that is why they brought in the age rule?  Well if that is the case then I think that everyone over 40 should be hormone tested first.  Well done on the weight loss though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Debs -   that's so rubbish!!   I can't understand how they didn't manage to do the test. Poor you, all this discomfort for nothing. I would say you shouldn't pay, though, if they actually hadn't managed to perform the test.

Sam - interesting question whether the 39 and under is for the woman, I assumed it was... But if it's either partners then we still qualify - I'm already 39 but DH is 38 so will be 39 next year. I wonder ...

Tricksy - hope Gidon comes back with some good ideas from his conference. Good that you had such a positive chat with him to start with, this helps.

Lisa - thinking about you in the Czech Republic, hope it all goes well and that you also have a nice break there exploring.

Genetic consultation tomorrow morning. I don't even know if I'm excited or not ... Trying not to think about it too much. Will let you know how it goes.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - I'm hoping that I will hear from Gidon by the weekend, i've still not managed to speak to my doctor, I keep forgetting to ring him at the 'ring' time  work always seems to go crazy at that time and it totally goes out of my head  Good luck with your appt tomorrow, i've got everything crossed for you, lets hope you get some definative answers 

Sam - How are you feeling hun?? Are you starting to show yet??

Debs - I'm sorrry that you didn't get a good result on your hsg, what a pain. They really should not charge you for it  did they say anything about trying again or have you got a follow up with the consultant??  

Em - I agree that it does seem unfair, I think that each case should be taken on its own merits. I have copied below the criteria taken from one of the Commisioning Group web site so it shows what the criteria is from April

4.* ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA FOR ACCESSING FERTILITY SERVICES*
4.1 Minimum and maximum age
Any treatment cycle will not be commenced before the female is 23 years of
age but must be commenced before the female reaches her 40th birthday.
4.2 Body Mass Index
The woman must have a body mass index of between at least 19 and up to
and including 30.
4.3 Maximum FSH Level
A maximum FSH level of 15U/L on day 2 of the menstrual cycle.
4.4 Duration of sub-fertility
The criterion in this policy apply to couples who have an identified cause for
their fertility problems or have infertility of at least three years duration.
4.5 Previous IVF treatment
Previous privately funded treatment will not preclude patients from being
eligible to NHS funded cycles up to a maximum of 6 embryo transfers or 3
fresh cycles. However previous cycles, whether NHS or privately funded, will
be taken into account by the responsible clinician in determining the clinical
appropriateness of commencing further cycles. In line with current clinical
evidence, couples should undergo no more than 5 cycles in total.
4.6 Smoking status
Where couples smoke, only those who agree to take part in a supportive
programme of smoking cessation will be accepted on the IVF treatment
waiting list, and should be non-smoking at the time of treatment.
4.7 Parental status
There should be no children from the couple's relationship. This would
include adopted children.
4.8 Previous sterilisation
Couples are ineligible if previous sterilisation has taken place (either partner),
even if it has been reversed.
4.9 Child welfare
Couples should conform to the statutory "Welfare of the Child" requirements.
4.10 Medical conditions
Treatment may be denied on other medical grounds not explicitly covered in
this document.

Lisa - thinking of you hun and got everything crossed for your Reprofit appt on Thursday 

Think that we may need to arrange a little meet up soon?? what do you all think??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info tricksy - we still wouldnt be eligible even if i wasnt 40 next year cos dh had a vas and reversal and 4.8 says they dont treat people if they have had any sterilisation, if i have read that right  

Rivka - thinking of you tomorrow hun - hope you get on ok  

Lisa - thinking of you xxxxx

Clamydia test went ok - it was just like a smear test really!

Gotta go, got so much to do, poor dh isnt up to much cos he is in so much pain and im really struggling to cope with everything   i dont mean to sound selfish but its really hard at the moment  

Love to all
em x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I saw that too Em, just didn't want to point it out and rub it in even more   Poor hubby, its been quite a few weeks now hasn't it?? Has the doctor come up with anything?? Hope that he feels better soon......for your sake as well as his


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a few personals from me....

Debs - so sorry to hear about your HSG     - I really hope they don't charge you for it and am so sorry it has been a waste of time.  Are you still having your follow up this week and have they suggested where they will go from here?

Rivka - wishing that all goes well for tomorrow - will be thinking of you    .  Also could probably go running Thursday after work - text me if  you are up for it.

Lisa - hope all is going well for you too at Reprofit    .

Emma - sounds like you are getting everything sorted for your next cycle and well done on that weight loss  .  A big    to your DH too and hope he gets better soon.

Little Mo - sorry you are not feeling well   - hope your cold goes soon.

Sam2007 - glad all is going well with you.  I'm feeling fine on the steroids thanks - no side effects what so ever although this is probably because the dose is really low.  In fact after doing a bit more research I am wondering if it will do any good at all and am now seriously rethinking getting a 2nd opinion from ARGC before I have my next cycle and getting the full range of immune testing done, for peace of mind if nothing else.  I know it is a bit of a u turn but I know that if my next cycle does not work I will still have loads of 'what ifs' in my head so it may be worth it for that reason alone.

Cath/dogwalkers - shall we say Friday evening then?  I'll text Loui, Cath to check she can make it. I can probably do about 6 if that is OK? - any suggestions for a venue?

Tricksy - I'm up for a meet up and have been thinking we should probably sort out a christmas date too now (especially given all your commitments!)

Sooty, Magic Beans and Bhopes - how are you all doing on your cycle?

Well that's all from me - hello to everyone I have missed,

love  Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Little Mo - hope your cold is going away now  

Em - these criteria are so unfair, your DH's vac was done before he met you so it's not your joint decision. We won't be eligble too, I'll be 40 by next April (can't believe it  ). Poor DH, are the doctors doing something to make him feel beeter?

Rachel - a 2nd opinion can always be useful, as you say just for peace of mind, but I hope you won't need it because this cycle will work. I'll text you about running, it's a good time for me too.

Tricksy - I think you need a mobile alert for calling the dr  , I know what you mean though as I always forget to make such calls when work is busy. I usually use an e-mail alert - not putting down what it is but just 'phonecall' or something.

Sam - glad you are feeling well. Are you showing yet?

Lisa - thinking of you  

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thanks for not wanting to mention about dh's vas   he is on loads of meds still and its like living with a different man cos he is not the same on them and his pain is still bad and he is struggling to cope, last night he was in tears cos he cant even sit on a chair at the dinner table for his dinner, he has to be on his knees! his private healthcare people made a cock up and tried to get him into a hospital that didnt even deal with lower back problems    so after i rung them to sort things out we are waiting on an appointment at The Oaks in Colchester, not sure where that is though! he is just soooooo fed up - and so am i, its hard on the whole family   have you spoken to your doctor yet? is Gideon going to call you at home this weekend do you know? i hope you are ok with everything  

Rachel - thanks hun   i agree we need to sort something out for christmas - i took dh to the boathouse for his birthday early august and it was very nice - only thing is they dont take bookings for over 10people on a sat night, not sure if that applys to any other night though! i can understand you wanting to get some answers before cycling again hun, its so hard to know which way round to do things isnt it? do you cycle and hope for the best or wait? what does dh think??  

Rivka - thinking of you today hunny  

Will try to be back later - am taking Dexter to his first puppy classes today......wish me luck!  

Emms xxxxx

ps Rachel/dog walkers - if you fancy a change of scenery there are some lovely walks over my way if you fancy it? you could come to mine and have a drink too - just a thought??


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Angel -thanksfor the invite for a walk/drinks your way - sounds good to me! I'll confer with Cath and Rachel to see if they can come your way - where are you btw?!!!

Debs - I'm so sorry about them not being able to do the test. I felt like that when my Barcelona Dr tried to do the emdometrial biopsy but couldn't get into my cervix. I didn't pay for the test in the end - are you going to ask for a refund?

Lisa - thinking of you.

Rivka -I'm thinking of you too. How did it go today?

Rachel - I agree that a second opinion is well worth the time, money and effort. I'm debating whether to do the immune tests at ARGC - I think I will go there and I may psych myself to make the call today....

AF came last night (and I found a test to do at home the day before which of course was a BFN).

Loui


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Sorry for not being on here for a little while - work & everything has been a mad crazy panic this last week but I'm pleased to say we've now got our schedule through!  Woohoo!  I really felt a sign of relief when it came through (don't know why it was such a big deal to me).  Anyhow, we're on the road now, hurrah!  

I start jabs on 20th Sept and the scans start 17th Oct, so I'll be a little behind you Sooty & Magic Beans.  Hope you're both getting on ok with your cycle   

I also popped to see my GP earlier this week and she said I could take the tww as sick leave so there was another big sign of relief!  I mentioned briefly about the new rules coming in next year and she wasn't quite certain what would happen so, I guess, if this cycle doesn't work for DH and I we would go back to her and asked to be referred to the hospital again.

Hope everyone's doing ok    .  Sorry this is short - will try to get back on later.

Bx


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Just a quick update from me: the genetic counsellor was good and sat with us for an hour (!) with us. However, there was not much she could say  .  Apparently, early m/cs can be caused by a number of different trisomies, so it's not necessary the same ones that happened each time. The chromosom tests DH and me did years ago, she said, were comprehensive, so there's nothing more to check. So maybe it was not the trisomies that did it. She basically said that our reccurent m/cs should be classed as unexplained   and it's really our own choice now.

She suggested going for IVF + genetic testing of the embryos. We also asked about donor egg / sperm. She said there's no clear evidence for either; however, there is a rare female factor when chromosoms 'stick together' and cause different trisomies. There is also apparently some evidence that DE works in cases of unexplained m/cs, althought this is not researched enough yet. Also, because of my age, DE can be considered a good thing anyway (although she was not definite about it, because I had good quality eggs 18 months ago during IVF). 

We've decided we don't want to do another IVF with my own eggs, because we are worried that either all embryos will have chromosom flaws (and then just a waste of time and money) or that there is some unexplained reason why my womb rejects the embryos (which the counsellor agreed was also an option) and then there'll be another m/c.

So we decided we want to go for DE. Of course, we know that we're 'clutching at straws', but we hope that embryos produced with younger and healthier eggs may be able to cope with whatever it is my womb is doing to them  , and at lesat it's trying something news - going with my own eggs will be doing the same thing again for the 6th time, which is daft.

Poor DH was rather down and said he feels we don't have time on our side and what a pity we didn't do this years ago. However we don't even know if it will work now... We just want to try this option, and pray that this is the way forward. We feel strong together, and love and support each other, so hopefully we'll be able to cope with this new journey and with all the uncertainty.

So now I'm looking forward to what Lisa will say about Reprofit, we are already booked there for next May (I booked just in case as soon as we got the genetic report in July). If it all sounds good from her trip, we would also want to go there for consultation and tests in the autumn.

It was not easy to go back to work and try to concentrate ... But I feel positive about the fact that we have something we're going to do, feels much better than being in a limbo.

Loui -   so sorry about the BFN, I know you were braced for the worse but it's always a disappointment.

Em -   poor DH, this must be aweful for you and him, you almost made me   to think of him in so much pain. I do hope the Oaks will be more helpful, they are located just behind Colchester General hun.

B - good news that your GP will sign you off and that your schedule arrived, such a relief.

Hope everyone else is fine,

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon. we got back from Derbyshire a few hours ago so just trying to get everything unpacked and sorted. We had a lovely time pottering about. Lots to do now we're back   but we're going to have some fun with the dogs first as we missed them loads. 

No firm decision on the chocolate shop yet as we need to get our house valued. We'll have a mass clean up in the next week and call some agents in. If we can get enough for this place then we're likely to go for it. 

Lisa -   for positive news from Reprofit for you. I won't catch you at the airport as I'm not working till Friday. Thanks for the offer of the programmes  

Angel - A walk up your way would be great. I'm certainly up for it. It's such a shame that the new funding doesn't quite match your circumstances.   And also that dh's back is still bad. I have one of those kneeling chairs which puts the weight on your knees rather than the base of the spine when sitting if you want to borrow it. 

The Oaks in Colchester is just up from the main station. Really nice place - dh went there for some tests last year.

Trcksy - glad you were able to relax at the wedding. Thanks again for getting all those details for us. 

Sam07 - sorry to hear you won't be in that often now, keep in touch when you can. Glad to hear all is well with you. 

Debs   I hope they don't charge you for the hsg. If they can't do it properly it's not your fault. 

Loui -   for the bfn. Even when you're expecting it it's hard not to be disappointed. 

Rivka -    after your appt. It's good that you already have the appt with Reprofit lined up so you still have something to work towards rather than not being sure what to do next.

Downreggers - hope you're getting on ok. 

Bhopes - great that you have the schedule, and the time off sick lined up. 

Rachel - Friday at 6 is good for me. Where shall we meet? We could either go up towards Angel (Ipswich way) or you're welcome to come round here. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. So much to catch up on..... 

Cathie x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

sorry i havent been on in a while but had alot going on,been trying to keep my self busy,think its nice to have a little brake aswell ,we had a really nice time at dirty dancing but i nearly got asked to leave which was quite funny,gregs mum really enjoyed it,but im affraid she is getting worse it was very frustrating,its never bothered me before.and ive been out drinking alot which i have now knocked on the head think it was getting abit out off control and i was smoking aswell which i got really angry about,dont worry it was only when i was drinking.and me and greg have not been getting on that well think its all taking its toll on us,but we did have a really good talk over the weekend,and things were alot better,then today i reversed the car into the wall and smashed the face on the back light and scratched it,i phoned him straight away and told him,he really shouted at me and is now not really talking to me so back to sqaure one again,i have phoned hr owen and then can fix it tomorrow but its gonna cost 150 odd pounds     could just do with out this.
im having a tattoo done next thursday its going to be a gaurdian angel,but not what a normal one looks like its abit different i desighned it myself its going to have a little bit off fairy on it aswell,its going be on my right wrist,its not going to be very big,but i have to admit im a bit scared,hope it dosent hurt to much.   
my pill has been sent through so just got to wait for af again now.lets hope we get some good news for once.
right lets try get some personals done now.

tricksy,glad u had a nice time at ur friends wedding u looked amazing si looked abit worse for wear at the end of the night,so will u hear from gidon this week?and how is cropi doing?i would love to have a little meet up again soon.  

em,i cant see why u wont get all ur test done for november and what a bummer that u dont qualify for the free cycles me and greg wont eighter because we need egg donation.how is ds?hope he has settled back into school ok.and how is dex doing bet his got bigger?hope the puppy class went ok.  

cath,hello hun glad u had a nice time away,and the chocolate shop sounds fab.i hope u manage to get everything sorted out at home,and i hope u get a the price u want in the valuation.  

rivka,sorry u didnt get the answers u really wanted today but at least u both now have made ur minds up for e/d in reprofit. 

sam07,good luck with everything hun pls try to pop on every now and then as we still want to no how ur doing. 

debs,hello hunny sorry i did not text u back today sorry about ur hsg,and i really hope they dont charge u,and what happens now?yes i still want to watch that film shall we say wednesday nite next week?well hope ur ok i will text u hunny.  

bhopes,glad ur schudule came through,and its good ur doctor will sign u off sick for ur 2ww. 

lisa,sorry i missed u but im thinking off u hunny hope it all goes ok,and ur hasppy with the place how good that there was someone elsa on the board that was going the same timwe as u.  

loui,sorry for ur bfn   it really is pants and it really plays with our minds.  

little mo,hi hunny how ru doing ?ru counting down now it really isnt long we will have to try meet up before baby comes.  

sooty and magic bean,hope everything is ok with u both and  ur not suffering to much from the side effects.  

cleo,hi hunny i will text u,but hope ur ok hunny and ur getting on ok with the pill.  

liz,hi hunny hope ur ok and im glad faith is doing well,hopefully we can all get together soon would love to see her.  

spangle,hi hun hope ur ok. 

right i really hope i got everyone im sorry if i havent but thjis post has taken me ages.take care everyone.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

"In line with current clinical evidence, couples should undergo no more than 5 cycles in total."

Haven't heard that one before. I was dr'ing for my 6th cycle when I fell pregnant for the very first time.

Well dh has managed to bring a laptop home from work so I am OK for a few days at least.

Rivka - I am sorry that your appointment did not give you the answers you were hoping for. It does sound though that you are still clear about which path to take from now on so I am glad about that.

Rachel - I think you are feeling the exact same way as I did a few years back. I had all these what-ifs going on in my head which is why I went to the ARGC. I just needed to make sure that nothing had been missed. I think the consultations, immune tests and monitoring cycle must have cost me between "£1-1500" which is crazy money. All those tests came back negative other than the nk cells one so you might think it was a waste of money but at the time I didn't think so because it gave me peace of mind that everything had been done that could be. But I don't think you should write off your steroid cycles yet - I don't think it means anything that you are not having symptoms from the steroids.

Can't remember who asked but yes I do have a definite bump. But to be totally honest I've always looked pregnant since I gave birth to Amy. It was actually a relief to fall pregnant again because then I could stop having to hide my "bump".

Sam


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Emma - things sound awful for your DH   - I gets his appointment at the Oaks soon and they are able to help.

Loui - sorry to hear AF has arrived - hope it wasn't too disappointing for you  .

Cath - did you have a good time in Derbyshire?  IKWYM about missing the dogs when you are away - which is why we are going to Norfolk for our next holiday so we can take Choccy with us - Sad or what   !  Hope that you get a good price for your house and can go for the shop soon.

Dogwalkers - 6pm Friday it is then - I am easy about where we go - Emma did you have any suggestions where we could meet Friday although may struggle to make it for 6 if it is more than 30 mins drive away (Choc's isn't very patient in the car either) or possibly somewhere half way?  Will be nice to meet little Dexter too.

Rivka -   so sorry that your consultation today did not bring any conclusive answers for you and DH, but I think it sounds a good plan to go for DE and will be better than being left wondering how things may have turned out if you don't try this. I don't think you are clutching at straws either - simply making the best decision you can in the circumstances.  I can't wait to hear how Lisa gets on at Reprofit.  Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow for a run too.

Bhopes - glad you got the schedule through.

Shelley - good to hear from you - sorry you and DH have been having a difficult time    - you have both been through a lot lately though and  I am sure he will forgive the little accident with the car.  Hope your tattoo brings lots of   for you too.


Hello to everyone else.

Not much news from me although have decided that I am going to go for a 2nd opinion at ARGC (thanks for your advice on that too Sam - you described exactly how I am feeling) and have ordered the application forms through - still not sure we could aford to cycle there but I think I will at least request all the immune tests before we go ahead with any further cycle (donor eggs or my own) and ask their advice.  DH isn't much help unfortunately and just says he will do what I think is best but I think he does understand all the doubts I have about everything.  He is also in my bad books at the moment as I am about to ovulate and he came back late and drunk last night so a nice evening of   didn't quite go as I had hoped.  Normally I wouldn't mind too much but as I am on the steroids at the moment I was pretty   with him.  Still the predictor sticks say I should be fertile for two days so he had better pull his socks up tonight! 


Rachel x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey not sure if I can keep up with all of these personals  

Shelley - I'm sorry that your having such a tough time at the moment  don't worry about the car, its just a bit of metal that can be fixed, I know its money that you could do without spending but it can be fixed eh. This fertility lark does cause a lot of pressure on you, can you and Greg get a weekend away or a break? Don't think that you've had a holiday since Jan have you?? Your braver than me having a tatoo done, I'd love one at the bottom of my back but I'm just not brave enough.....even got one designed once but didn't get any further than printing it out!!!

Cath - glad that you had a good time away, coming home and sorting out is always a pain in the butt  One thing that I forgot to say about my conversation with PCT lady was that we can now choose where we go....WE DON'T HAVE TO GO TO ISIS WE CAN GO ANYWHERE WE WANT!!! may be an important factor for some of us Fingers crossed you get a good valuation on your house and its full steam ahead for you 

Rivka - sorry that you didn't get more definative answers today, it must be very frustrating for you going round in circles. I hope that Lisa gets on well at Reprofit and it works its magic for you too 

Bhope - Weyhey you've got your schedule through, it always seems a lot more real when you have that!!! Not long until you start now is it  

Loui - I'm sorry that af came hun  I hope that your ok

Em - the Oaks is dead easy to find and they are really nice consultants there as well. Come off the A12 at the Isis turn off, go past Isis and turn right at the roundabout as if you were going to Julia's, at the next roundabout go straight across (following the H sign) you then go straight across the next 3 little roundabouts, they are little too. When you get to the traffic lights so straight across and you will come to a T junction. The dog and pheasant pub will be in front of you. Turn left and follow road, go past the speed camera and The Oaks driveway entrance is on your left not far past the camera. Hope that helps hun, its no more than 10 mins from the A12 

Sorry I can't do anymore personals, they take SO long   I've had a good week so far, my headaches are def easing off and getting better, making a concerted effort to lessen stress levels seems to be helping and we have nothing on at all this weekend so that is a joy  Been for a lovely ride tonight, lots of cantering on the stubble and Cropi was as good as gold.

Lots of Love to everyone and I hope your all ok

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

oh we booked our flights to Kenya as well today       off on 23rd January for 3 weeks







woohhooo!!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - great news about the holiday! One question about your talk with the PCT lady - does the clinic we go to for these extra cycles have to be in E Anglia? i.e. can I get a referral to a London clinic that investigates and treats immune issues instead of sticking to Essex, Suffolk, Cambs etc who don't recognise or treat immune problems? I'm heavily investigating Chicago tests at CARE Notts and ARGC (London) and whilst I'm happy to pay for immune tests I really would like to take advantage of the extra 2 free goes if I can. It seems that CARE and ARGC won't put you through immune tests or treat you for immune issues if you don't do IVF with them - and if I can't find a clinic in E Anglia that will happily allow me to be under an immune consultant I can't use the free goes I am now entitled to  

Rivka - i'm so pleased DH and you now have a clear path ahead of you - you sound much more positive.

Shelley - I'm sorry you are having a hard time. I'm thinking of you.

Thinking I was going to have a bfp was too good to be true - I'm absolutely fine about it. I never really believed I could phone DH up and tell him we were pregnant - even though SO many friends have told me success stories of natural bfp's immediately after bfn's.

loui


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Cathie - glad you had a good time in Derbyshire and hope the valuation brings you a good figure. Hope you had a nice time with the dogs today.

Tricksy - good that you booked your holiday, you must be so looking forward to it. I'm thinking of booking a week of 'winter sun' because DH has been having severe bronchitis this summer and still coughting. Not as far as Kenya though .. Maybe Spain, will need to think about it.

Shelley - sorry you are not feeling too well, you've been going through a huge lot recently and it's not surprising that you and DH are stressed. Like Tricksy said, maybe you can take a weekend away to relax and re-charge? I am too much of a coward to try a tatoo! But having a guardian angel sounds like a v nice idea.

Rachel - hope DH gets his act together   Good idea about the 2nd opinion, otherwise you'll be always wondering whether you've done everything. And it's not sad going to Norfolk for a break - it's one of my favourite places in the whole world!   See you tomorrow.

Loui - glad you are not too disappointed. And hopefully between now and when DH is back you'll manage to get all these tests done to be ready to go in the winter.

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thw Wilsons.glad you had a lovely time at dirty dancing.Dont be too hard on yourself about the drinking and smoking I have been the same at times when this gets too much.We all need a bit of releif at times.Sorry you and DP having been up and down this takes it toll on the strongest relationships.I feel that old saying comming to mind we take it out on those who are closest.My god that is so true.The amount of time me and other half bicker at each other.xx

Tricksy Hope you are ok hope you soon get the answers from Gidon that you are waiting for xx

Emma so sorry you don't qualify for the nhs cycles.The systems really sucks.If I had my way no one would have to pay xx

Magicbeans how are you feeling on the DR drugs?when do you have your baseline scan?Have you sorted ******** out yet?xx

Cath hope you enjoyed your time away.Wow a chocolate shop how nice.When do you open?is it going to be in Colchester?xx

Bhope Fantsastic news you have your schedule through.Least you know now when you are starting and start to relex now.Have you got your drugs ordered?xx

Loui so sorry about your BFN life is so cruel at times the way your body plays tricks on you.Hope you are ok xx

Little Mo when are you starting?xx

Sorry I have missed of so many of you hope you all are ok.I'm trying to get to grips with everyone here.So many to remember.Not much has changed with me.Got baseline scan next Thursday.Still drinking loads of water.Completly gone off wine is this normal??plus so thirsty all the time xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning All  

Its a lovely morning, far too nice to be at work   

Sooty - it is very hard to get to grips with us all and to remember who is doing what when!! I'm hoping that I will hear from Gidon this week, he is back in Isis on Friday so fingers crossed he does the letter then and I get it on Saturday. Being thirsty was a noticable side effect for me too, it helps with the vast amounts of water we should be drinking! Little Mo is pregnant with her little miracle, she must be coming up to 36 weeks now so not long for her to go now!! 

Rivka - Having a bit of winter sun is the best tonic when its cold and wet. As you know we always go away for our main holiday Jan/Feb time, its so nice to have some sun when its so miserable at home! We are off to Tenerife in about 4 weeks for a cheapy week away and to get us through until January! Spain from October onwards is getting a bit chilly and the weather is quite unpredictable, you'd be better off going to the Canaries or Cyprus for some guarenteed sunshine  

Loui - The opinion I got from the PCT lady is that you can chose where you go, it does not have to be in this region at all. So thats good news for you   I've also had the maybe feelings with the cycle after our failed ivf's   its very hard

Debs - How did you get on yesterday at your hcg follow up??  

Ok I'm nipping off to do some work, I'll be back later though

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

9th - 11th September - Lisa Reprofit Appointment









16th Septmeber - Lisa & Steve's Wedding Anniversary









17th September - Julia Scan to see if baby has an escape route!!!









18th September - Sooty Baseline scan    

26th September - Sam2007 Consultation Appt









7th October - Sam 2007 20 weeks scan -









10th October - Tricksy Holibobs









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam on the Moon Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









16th April - Lisa Egg Donation









7th May - Lisa's birthday









4th July - Rachels Birthday









This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

[/quote]


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Little Mo just wanted to say congratulations xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

sooty30 said:


> Little Mo just wanted to say congratulations xxx


Have I missed something?

Just wanted to post and say that I think it is amazing news that some of you ladies are going to be able to cycle on the NHS at any clinic of your choice. That is really good and surprising news - I mean what if you chose the ARGC where they like to give you blood tests and scans sometimes every single day (even twice a day). And do they pay for all the drugs you need too?

Loui - I did the immune tests at the ARGC but didn't cycle with them. All you have to do is pretend that you are thinking about it. In fact when I went to the ARGC I did all the tests and monitoring cycle. They recommended a 2nd monitoring cycle and sent me away with Viagra (to see if this would help with my lining). I was supposed to go for a scan but I decided against the drugs so didn't go back. And they didn't bother to contact me either.

Rachel - Glad you have been able to come to a decision. Don't blame you for being furious with your dh, I would have been too. I always hated a missed opportunity.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam2007 said:


> sooty30 said:
> 
> 
> > Little Mo just wanted to say congratulations xxx
> ...


No you havn't!! Sooty (I think!) didn't realise that Julia was pregnant....very pregnant  

I don't know what the ARGC 'give you' during a normal nhs cycle.....do they do nhs cycles maybe more research needs to be done?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Just about to collapse in a heap after our annual visit from Trading Standards. Lovely people bt it's impossible not to panic about things. Must have gone well though as she said next year will probably just be a phone call  

Hope you're all ok. Back for personals later.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo Cath that is great, glad its all done and dusted for another year!!!1


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello everyone!  sorry Ive not been around for a while. Dunno what happened but suddenly Im soooooooooooooo tired and have not enough hours in the day to fit everything in!  Wouldn't mind if I was actually managing to sleep more to reduce the tiredness but Im not.

Baseline scan is on the 18th - sorry, can't remember who asked me.

Im confused too, has the baby arrived?

Girl in my new office (just moved) is preggers so am managing to vent all my baby frustrations by searching for buggy's and recycleable nappies for her!  Cant help but think hopefully it will be for me soon though but I guess that never leaves your head.  

Still really scared about EC - have told work Im going in to have tests and, as its on a friday, im hoping the weekend will be sufficient time to recover?  Will it?

Oh, after E-transfer - will i really need to have 2 weeks off.  My plan is to make something up about cyst removal or something along those lines but I think being at home for 2 weeks will drive me potty and I will become a neurotic tester!!!

Oh, and we have bought a new house so thats something else to look forward to!

Hope everyone is ok.  I am on fbk so if you want to message me your name I will find you.  I am friends with Tricksy (I think - am now confused with real/ff names!).  Sorry Im not very good with the personals but thanks for all the info on free goes.  I went straight in for private because nhs took so long so I wsn't referred anywhere to then be referred to isis.  do I have to do that or can I just ask to be referred straight to isis? Im guessing that would be too simple! Oh, and what is ARGC?

My attempt at personals (without names, obviously!)

Chocolate shop - wow, my idea of heaven - sounds fab!
DH with sore back - maybe silly question but have you tried a TENS machine?  I know a good ortho man in Braintree that makes ortho inserts for your shoes - sounds mad, but it works really really well.  Let me know if you want his details.
Well done to the gym-bunny & the weight loss - you are doing a grand job - wish i was so motivated.
Bhopes (i remembered a name!) - fab news about your schedule, lots and lots of positiveness to you!
Everyone else -sorry if I forgot you, but im new and cant keep up!  

Magic Beans xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Magicbeans = down regging did the same to me - I was so tired that even remembering my name was difficult, and I was awake for hours at night. It's up to you how long you take off work after ec. My first two cycles I took the first week off then went back. The last one was set for the full time off though I didn't need it in the end. It's whatever will make you more relaxed and if work will take your mind off thins a bit, then it may be best for you.

Tricksy - ta.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Magicbeans - your mad!!!    Please try not to worry about egg collection, it really is fine, you will not remember anything, they are really good. Everyone is different but for me I slept for England after my first one, almost 24 hours solid   I did feel a bit sore and tender afterwards but it did ease after a few days. I have taken 2 weeks off after egg collection each time. You will feel tired and you should rest if you can. I am normally a really busy person but I really needed the chill time, I didn't even go and see my horse for 3 days which is a minor miracle for me!!!  Are you down regging at the moment?? If so your tiredness is more than likely due to that, as is the inabilitly to sleep at night

Little Mo's baby has not arrived!!! She is still pregnant!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Cathie - congratulations! You are doing really well. It will be so much less hassle with just a phone call  

Magic Beans - I think a weekend should be enough to recover from e/c, but then surely you'll go for e/t soon after (day 3?) so anyway you'll have the time off for 2ww. As to how much time off to take I think this is up to you, if you feel work will help you to distract then take just a week off (except if you do a physically demanding job and you won't want to risk it). Good luck for the 18th  

Tricksy - thanks for your holiday advice. Never been to the Canaries so I think will investigate this   Good to hear you'll have a week of sunshine to keep you going until teh big Kenya holiday. Now I'm waiting to hear from Reprofit about booking a consultation and tests with them this autumn so that we can make other plans for the autumn. Looked at some holiday web sites today (you can guess that my head is spinning after yesterday's decision so hard to concentrate at work  ) and it looks like the cheapest bet will be to book a last minute one, what do you think?

Sooty - good luck on the 18th   Good thing to be off wine now that you're d/regging, sure it'll up your chances to have a healthy diet during this period.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all!

Where did yesterday go?!  Sorry meant to pop back on but the day just flew by without me realising.  

Little Mo, hope you're feeling better and are all wrapped up to get rid of your cold.   

PiePig, I really feel for you.  One thing I've learnt so far on this journey is that you have to stand and fight your corner - well that's what happened to DH & I - so if they try to charge, give them a call and see if they can work something out.  I'm sure they'll understand.

Rachel, It's a good idea to get a 2nd opinion.  I'd be interested to hear what you think of the ARGC (or anyone else who's been to them?) Tbh, I'm convinced that DH & I will need immunology tests eventually.
Wish I could come dogwalking too but alas no woofer - would absolutely love one but can't do with us working so much.  I've said to DH though that if we have no joy then I'll think about changing jobs and then we can get a woofer - I'd be sooooo happy!  

Rivka, Big   s - I'm sorry that your consultation didn't give you the answers you hoped for.  You seem really focused though and are planning ahead which is really really good - keep going!

Lisa, hope all is going well on your trip    

Magic Beans - argh!  Do you really get that tired?  I'm always shattered and I've not even started the DR yet!

Sooty, Keep up with the water and keeping hydrated.  I'm trying to do that now - so I'm used to it before I start my jabs.  It's quite tough though.  Have relapsed today and had a coffee this morning - I just couldn't cope without one - but I've been good up until now.

I meant to ask - how you've all got on with sedation?  I'm scared I'll start swearing or blurting out things I shouldn't!

Hope everyone else is keeping well.  Sorry if I've missed you - am still getting used to who's who.

Hope you've all got wonderful weekends planned - nearly there now! 

   to you all.

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes said:


> I meant to ask - how you've all got on with sedation? I'm scared I'll start swearing or blurting out things I shouldn't!


Apart from telling Gidon that I had done my 'lady garden' (exact phrase apparently!) especially and asking him if it looked ok I got on fine


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG you lot, what a load of natter! Every time I come on to have a read there are more and more pages. I can't keep up with you all!

Sorry to confuse everyone - the baby has not arrived yet - you lot will be the first to know when the time comes, honestly! Only four weeks to go so counting the days now. 

Shelley, I hope you and DH are okay now. I once had a major accident on a roundabout when I was a lot younger. My fiance at the time was in the army in Bosnia so when he rang he went absolutely mad about me damaging the car, and did not even ask how I was. Men honestly are from a different planet. Glad you did not hurt yourself - remember, it is only a car and your safety is more important. You are brave having a tattoo, I am sure you will be able to bear the pain!! I hope your guardian angel brings you lots and lots of luck in the future too. 

Emma, well done on losing all that weight - sounds like you are back on the straight and narrow- well done!! Sorry I have not been in touch - I have been feeling knackered lately and can't be bothered to do much, but hope to catch up with you soon. Also I hope your DH gets some relief from his bad back soon. It must be awful for you both. I could never be a nurse, I don't have the patience! The Oaks is a very nice hospital and quite easy to find (I used to work there before having James). Who is DH seeing there?

Lisa, I know you are still away but I hope you come back feeling positive about future treatment with donor eggs. Rivka, will you be going to the Czech Republic then if you are considering donor eggs? I am sorry the consultation did not give you better news, but at least you know where you stand and it gives you a new direction to aim towards in the future.

Bhopes, try not to worry about the sedation, you won't remember a thing, even if you do embarass yourself!! I think Tricksy was the most outspoken one of us all during her sedation! 

PiePig, sorry that the procedure had to be abandoned. What is happening now then? Will they try and repeat it? I hope you don't have to pay.

Cathie, glad the visit went well today. Maybe next year you will be in your new choc shop and you won't need a visit or a phone call! When are you seeing the financial advisor? I admire you for trying something different - I think life goes by so quickly that if there is something you want to do you should go for it!! 

Tricksy, you looked absolutely gorgeous at the wedding last weekend. We went to one of Friday but I looked like the side of a house! Looks like you and DH had a good time too! Is that O from round the corner? She looked so pretty in her dress.

Louie, sorry you did not get a BFP, that would have been amazing if you had. Are you finding the time dragging with DH away, or is the time going quickly for you? Are you still busy at work? I hope you are keeping busy and that the time is flying by for you.

Cleo, how are you doing? Have you had any viewings of your house yet? Hurry up and get back online!! 

I am so so sorry to everyone I have missed. I really need to make a list of everyone on here now as I have missed about half of you out I think! I can't believe it is nearly the weekend again, these weeks seem to be flying by! 

Julia xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Little Mo - 4 weeks, wow! I didn't realise it's so soon. I hope your next scan shows baby turned around and no need for c-section. 
Yes, we're planning to go to Reprofit in the Czech Republic too, booked with them as soon as got the genetic letter in June (to be on the safe side as they have 10 months waiting lists). So we are booked for next May, and now thinking of going there for a consultation this autumn, so really looking forward to what Lisa will say on her return.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans.I am exactly the same.I feel so so tired.I'm already in my PJ'S today and i'm really finding night shifts really hard as the i'm always awake by about 630am which doesn't do me any favors at all when I'm on anight shift.Think the last one I did I was awake for 26 hours.Only got 2 more to do though as work have giving me full days off for all of my scans.I'm on nights when I have EC so got both of them off then have 4 rest days before I get a sicknote for 2 weeks.I dont want to get run down with the shift work so I'm taking the lot off.Work have been really good to me.If I am lucky this time round I will stay off till after my 6 week scan.Will give them a chance to do all of the risk asessments.We will see xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - I'm sure you looked blooming and not at all like the side of a house. 

Bhopes - I had major hiccups last time I was sedated but have absolutely no recollection. When I hicup they're really, and I mean REALLY, loud so the nurses were apparently laughing at me  

Rivka - the canaries are great for some winter sun. We're thinking of going in Jan but it depends on whether we move or not. There's an all inclusive hotel we go to on Tenerife (bahia principe near Costa Adeje if you wnat to check it out) as it;s got everything there and it isn't overrun with kids (or you can at least escape them if you want).

Lisa - hope you have had a safe journey back from Brno and everything went well. 

Em - fab weight loss. Any tips? I'm putting on rather than losing, though the food we've had the past few days won't help  

Shelley -   glad you're ok after the crash. Cars can be fixed a lot easier, it's just a shock when it happens. 

Debs - did you get anywhere with the hsg people or are you waiting for them to contact you first?

Can't keep up with any more personals for now. I have a cuppa and dh is home so a snuggle on the sofa is in order.....


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
no time for personal's tonight - just popped on quickly to see if Emma had suggested a venue yet for the dog walk tomorrow - Emma - where are you??
Any other suggestions Loui/Cath just in case?
Will try and pop back on in the morning,
love Rachel xxx
ps - Bhopes - woofers aren't compulsory!  You and anyone else are welcome to join us just for a natter (when we decide where we are going!).


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh - just a couple of personals then - can't resist!  

Magic Beans - the ARGC stands for the Assisted Reproductive and Gynaecology Centre which is an IVF clinic in London and has the best success rates in the UK - if you google them you will find their website quite easily and they are also one of the UK specialists in treating immune problems and also have good success with patients who have been turned away elsewhere (75% of their patients have been treated at other clinics first). I should say the down sides are that it is very expensive to cycle there as they do some kind of monitoring cycle first (Sam2007 will be able to give you more info) and also the lead doctor Dr Taranissi had a run in last year with the HFEA and was accused on a panorama programme of prescribing some unnecessary treatments for patients although has since been cleared of this.

Sam2007 - can I ask why they recommended a 2nd monitoring cycle for you at the ARGC and how much it cost?

Cath - congrats on getting through the visit today.

Rivka - lovely to see you earlier for our run.

Tricksy - thanks again for all your info - I think it is really good if they are going to let people cycle where they want to with the IVF money.

Anyway better go - DH has just got home,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel - They only recommended the 2nd monitoring cycle because my lining was so thin and they wanted to prescribe me viagra to see if that would thicken it up.    I don't think there is a set price for a monitoring cycle, you simply pay for each blood test and every scan that you require.

Rivka - I've been to the Canaries three times in the winter.  I love the place but just wanted to say that the weather is not guarenteed.  First time round I went to Lanzarote in late October.  Weather was great but not very many hours of sunshine a day (that wasn't a problem for me though).  Second time I went to Gran Canaria for Xmas and spent xmas day lying on a sun bed round the pool (lovely weather all week).  The third time though I went to Fuereventura for the New year and never got my bikini out once - it just wasn't warm enough.  Never saw a drop of rain though so can't complain.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello - I have a woofer!  Where do you walk?

Right so, Ive decided that ill take a week of for def during 2ww and see how it goes.  I think i might go mad hoping and praying it works an maybe better at work.  However, my brain may not work so will see how it goes!

ooh, so maybe try that place then - argc - if i can get referred there for my freebies.  still not sure what i have to do for that.  do i start with my gp?

brain is mush and needs to sleep im afraid.  back tomorrow when hopefully im more with it!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all, just a quickie.  saw my cons yesterday and spoke about the failed HSG, fully expected him to tell me to have another go next month, but he has actually agreed to go ahead with the laparoscopy (and salpingectomy if he sees any sign of a hydro)    so just waiting for a date to come through now.  received the invoice for the HSG last night as well and they are charging full price so i will phone them and discuss the fact that how can they charge full price when they couldn't even do it  

mentioned the extra nhs cycles as from april asking how we get onto the list again and he claims to know nothing about it   will bring it up again when we next see him, but for now quite happy to take one step at a time and celebrate that the lap is pending.

hope everyone is well and that those who are cycling are not having too many side effects.

ps. shelley weds is fine by me for the cinema. will have a look at times and text you xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

You may have already read about this in yesterday's papers (new research carried out in Liverpool) but just in case you haven't I thought I would repeat it here.

_Are you going through continuous miscarriages or unsuccessful IVF treatment? Well, a new study has claimed to try out a course of steroids. In Britain, researchers have discovered that steroids prevent "killer cells" which when exist in great amount in the uterus can provide speedy growth of blood vessels that in exchange often cause miscarriages or stop embryos implanting.

According to the researchers, the treatment has been revealed to lessen the level of natural killer cells in the uterus and this is guessed to raise the probability of an embryo going to full term.

The lead researcher Siobhan Quenby quoted, "There are hordes of people world wide that are anxious as they keep getting miscarriages and there is no reason discovered and no treatment. I got number of e-mails in which I found desperate requirement. If we have high level of natural killer cells in the uterus then we have more blood vessels along with more blood flow." Quenby further said that we have discovered a missing piece of the jigsaw of why some women are experiencing several miscarriages.

In their study, Quenby and colleagues at Liverpool University discovered that tests including 120 women had recognized natural killer cells as a reason of miscarriages and failed IVF embryo implants. The researchers provided steroids to 40 women and established that three quarters of them, who earlier had various miscarriages, without fail gave birth._


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sam,i heard about that drug on this morning but forgot to post about it ,its only 1 pound a month or something along them lines,they were saying that it was cheap,hope it dose work for people.it dose sound good i thought off rivka straight away,dont no if it will help here or not.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dog walkers (and walkers without doggies!) - I'll bite the bullet and say Friday Woods at 17.30 today? I'll come back on at lunch time o se if anyone neds directions..

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Friday woods are fine by me. Please could you pm me directions as I haven't a clue where it is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Debs - glad the consultant is happy to continue without the HSG. I would definitely ask not to pay for the failed test, how dare they  Are you meaning to start next cycle then?

Rachel - it was very nice to see you yesterday for the run. I sould go running more often, it makes me feel so nice afterwards.

Sam - thanks for the steroid info. It's what Rachel is trying at the moment so I hope it helps.

Shelley - thanks for thinking about me with this steroid business! I probably should investigate it, even if we go for DE ... Will maybe try to call the consultatnt today and see what he thinks. How are you hun?

Cathie - looked at that all-inclusive hotel and it does look nice (no hordes of kids would be a bonus in my current state of mind too).

I am now in correspondance with Reprofit about when we could come there for tests and consultation. Still a few questions to sort out and we will be able to start booking things.

Hope everyone is planning nice weekends! DH and me are hoping to do a charity bike ride on Saturday for Essex historic churches .http://www.foect.org.uk/rideandstride.htm
Anyone wants to sponsor me? (you don't have too , but if you want to just PM me and I'll write it down on the list). It's the first time we're trying a charity bike ride and it looks like fun (we both love cyclng).

Rivka x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - we are still hoping to cycle round christmas cos we have to wait for the lap to be done first.

has anyone heard how lisa has got on?


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi, just another quicky as I'm late for work!

Dogwalkers - see you there!

Sam - thanks for that info about the steroids - just hope my current dose is high enough to do something!

Debs - Great news - hope you get your date through soon  .

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Just read again the info Sam posted and showed it to DH. What we are not sure about it the claim that killer cells "can provide speedy growth of blood vessels". I thought what they do is attack the embryo's cells? Very strange. Also, in my case, I was told I had too little blood flow (thick blood) which is why they gave me aspirin and then Clexane ... So now I don't really think this is my case. However, when we go for consultation at Reprofit I would like to ask the dr whether taking low dose of steriods together with DE cn be helpful. Need to start compiling a list of questions ...


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning or should i say Dobrey Den (Czech for good morning  )

We had a great time in Brno the flights were fine (apart from when we landed......it felt like we landed on one wheel  ) it was really hot out there too on Wednesday it was 80!  Our hotel was in the centre of the city so we could walk everywhere for meals. I met up at Stansted with a lady travelling for treatment on her own and we also had a meal out Wednesday night with two other couples having treatment at Reprofit who post on the these boards so that was really nice.  Both the girls i met were just waiting to there ET so it was nice to hear all about their experiences

The clinic is modern but when we got there its got scaffold all round it so i though OMG what the hell are we doing here but its ultra modern when you get in there, Stepan (the doc) was absolutely lovely (good looking too!!  ) he was so positive and i really felt like he cared i have 100% faith in him, he answered all my questions he kept correcting me when i said "if it works" with "No Lisa WHEN it works" he has told me that he gives me 60% chance of success (Isis gave me 5-10%  ) I just feel so excited again and i just think this is the best chance i've ever had      The protocol is slighly different they give you a depot shot which d/regs you for 14 days just one shot but you can't do that yourself so i might have to ask one of you girls to do it   then they give you HRT to build the lining up followed by heparin (in my case), progesterone.  

DH and I had all our blood tests, blood grouping and DH left    for freezing and a 45 min consultation and they didn't even want paying yet     Stepan said it would be 100 euros and we could pay in April,  We have been quoted 3100 euros for all the treatment including all donor drugs etc, taking to blast and icsi, and 300 euros for drugs so with the blood tests it will come to 3500 euros which is about £2,800 bit different from £6,500 which i paid for my last go in the UK.

So sorry about the long post but i'm just so excited and happy and cannt wait till April when i will be going over again for my ET and i couldn't wait to tell you all about it   
 
Thanks for your messages wishing me luck and thinking of me   

I will catch up with personals soon but god you girls know how to jabber    

love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - that's fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you and dh that you have such positive feelings about reprofit. Also nice to have you back. 

Rachel/Loui - I may not be able to make it now for walkies. I'm on an early as the in laws are flying back from Lourdes, due at 2, but their flight has been cancelled and they're now coming in at 4   Fil is disabled so I doubt I'll get away from here much before 5. Will text if I can make it.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa, that is fantastic news, you sound so upbeat about it. I am really pleased for you, and the doctor was right, it IS going to happen for you!!! I bet you are counting down the days until treatment now. Fab news!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Lisa - I am really pleased that everything went well for you and that the doctor was so positive.  Not surprised you feel really excited about it.  Bet you wish you didn't have to wait till April now.

Rivka - My understanding of this new NK cells theory is that nk cells change the supply of oxygen to the womb and by doing this kill the embryo.  I actually asked to take part in this study a few years ago and was accepted but changed my mind as I was scared by the prospect of an unnecessary op.  I have read before that nk cells can literially kill off a healthy embryo in hours.  This can happen at the implantation stage or anytime during the first trimester.  But I don't want to sound as though I am trying to persuade anyone to take steroids or anything, in fact I am very open minded about the whole thing.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Just thought of another thing about Reprofit how effiencient they are ,  Steve left a sperm sample for freezing about 2.30pm yesterday when we got home last night there was an email waiting for us with results and how many vials that was sent from Stepan at 6pm how good is that!!!  So impressed.  

Right i've just about caught up with emails and stuff just off to get some food in  

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a quick post to say sorry would love to come along this evening with the dog walkers but alas I'll still be at work - another time maybe?  Hope the weather stays dry for you.

Be back on later - got lots on at work today and I've lost my purse so I'm having a bit of a flap.

   to all!

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - thats fab news, all sounds really positive and you sound so upbeat and excited.  sounds like you've made a really posiitive step by going there after all you've been through recently.

Bhopes - hope you find your purse!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone just wondered if you could help me?My period is late.I was told I would have one about a week after starting injections.It's now day 11.I'm a little worried as have baseline scan on Thursday.Know I have a few days left yet but if i'm much later then will they still do the baseline scane as I will still be bleeding?My cycle is 31 days so this is about the time I am usaully due xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sooty - pse don't worry about being late. I think mine was always delayed by a few days. Have you done an HPT just to be sure? And don't worry about being on when you have a baseline scan - they are used to this and so it's nothing to feel worried about.

Lisa - hooray - you sound so happy. I'm so, so pleased for you! I've ready posts from many girls about how lovely Stephan is. FIngers crossed for April xxx

Bhpes - hoe you have found your purse.

Loui


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Sooty,

I think it is quite normal for AF to be delayed by the dr'ing, so don't worry about it for a few more days.

Sam


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

sooty30 said:


> Hi everyone just wondered if you could help me?My period is late.I was told I would have one about a week after starting injections.It's now day 11.I'm a little worried as have baseline scan on Thursday.Know I have a few days left yet but if i'm much later then will they still do the baseline scane as I will still be bleeding?My cycle is 31 days so this is about the time I am usaully due xx


dont worry, i was nearly a week late. Not sure if thats good/bad news re your basline scan but AF will arrive!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky to say it was lovely seeing you earlier for the walk Loui (Cath/Bhopes/Emma - sorry you couldn't make it but we were thinking of going again the week after next if any of you are up for it?) - I think Choccy was a bit sad to go home afterwards!

Lisa - that is fantastic news and brilliant odds on the d/e cycle - I am really happy for you   and it all sounds really   for April.  Happy to help with the depot too although I am sure you will be fine yourself.  It must have been good meeting up with those other FF's as well.

Rivka - forgot to say this morning I will sponsor you - remind me when I see you next week for our run.

Thats all from me - I'm off to London tomorrow to meet up with some mates so probably back on Sunday.  Have a good weekend everyone,

love Rachel xxx

PS Forgot to say I have filled in all the forms for the ARGC and posted them off so hopefully will be able to sort out a consult date next week.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dogwalkers - i am sooooooo sorry, i didnt forget about my offer to come here tonight but it has been so manic here with me at work and having to do so much more at home and also ringing dh's private medical team for him constantly i just havent had the time to get on, please please forgive me   i do hope you had a good time.

Lisa - woo hoo hun that is fanbloodytastic news and they have responded so quickly too with dh's results - the stats sounds brilliant too - you and dh must be thrilled - roll on next april hun   and well done with the flying too  

Shelley - hope you are ok hun - sorry things have been so tough on you just recently - sending you big hugs   

Julia - hun i understand totally, these last few weeks of pregnancy are tiring, you look after you and baby - hows things with your mum?

Quick update on dh - The Oaks couldnt get him in until mid October   so we have a provisional booking on tues pm in norwich! but his healthcare scheme are trying to get him in somewhere in Ipswich. Biggest problem is all the politics with private healthcare cos some hospitals wont take certain patients cos they dont get paid enough- its been driving us crazy, i have been ringing the HSA everyday to chase things up, he has been off work 6weeks and has yet to see a consultant to tell him whats the bloody problem - its horrendous   

Sorry for the rant.....

Im sorry i cant keep up with all the personals - im really struggling to cope at the moment  

love to all
Em x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening Guys 

Blinking heck what a bloody day!!!! It all started to go wrong as soon as I got up and saw that XL had done bust, thats who we were flying to Tenerife with   I turned the lappy on to make sure it was a definite and there was no going back and I started to look for alternative flights at 6.30am   I wanted to try and get ahead of the rest of the peeps who would also be after replacement flights. I found some, its cost us £130 more for the 2 of us but they are still good flights and at least we have got more flights. I luckily had paid with my credit card (as I always do when I buy online) so rang them and they will refund my money within 7-10 working days...result...when I got home tonight I checked to see if there were many flights left and there are....no wonder...the exact flights that I booked this morning have gone from £580 to £1350     The rest seem to of gone up to at least £400 each, its daylight robbery....but hey ho, thats life. I still managed to get to work just 15 mins late and all hell let loose there as well   It was a mad mad morning but I left at 12 to go and have a lesson. Had a great lesson, the rain even stopped and Crop was as good as gold. I finally left at 4.30 feeling very relaxed and came home and cooked a curry for dinner....made it too hot though and I couldn't eat it    

Gidon also rang me this evening, he had discussed me at the conference and there are mixed ideas, egg problem...which is not really a likely thing surely as I get good blastocysts or something else.....but no one can say what   Gidon thinks that we should go again if we are up to it....we will discuss in more detail what we are going to do if we go for it but we will probably try steriods and anti biotics....I've got to ring my doc on Monday to make sure the referal letter has been done and take it from there. 

Sooty - Ditto what the others have said, af is always late while downregging....she does it just to worry the pants off of us even more than we already are  

Bhopes - I hope that you've found your purse  

Debs - good news then hun about your appt, I hope that you managed to get the bill sorted out...cheeky buggers trying to charge you   

Lisa - I am so so excited for you, you sound so happy and positive. Sounds like you've had a really positive and successful trip, its going to be your turn very very soon I just know it  

Sam - have you still got any info on the nk cells? I really need to start looking into it more to see if this is a possibly a problem that I have got. Can you have tests done for it without the whole chicago tests?? I really havn't got £1500 to have them all done 

Cath - How long have you got thie inlaws staying for?? I hope that you didn't have too late a night  

Em - no wonder you are losing weight doing all of this running around, you must be run ragged   Can't believe that the Oaks couldn't fit him in til October   that is terrible. Lets hope he can get sorted out a lot sooner than that  

Rachel - have a good time in london with your friends  

Sorry I can't do anymore personals tonight, there are so many of us on here now   

Hope that your all ok and sorry if I missed you

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. What a bleep of a day. Too long spent at work waiting for the in laws so I only got in at 6.30 and had to drive through rush hour. Dh had a couple of deliveries in Ipswich but rang in a panic trying to find the van key - which appeared magically in my handbag   I had a   working for me who wasted time and wound up half the team and then a panicked bride with no chocolates for her wedding tomorrow (thankfully they arrived by 3). I nearly cried at one point I was so fed up of everything going wrong. V pleased now that we have tomorrow off and are relaxing at the footie followed by a quiz night.

Loui/Rachel - so sorry I missed you. It looked so nice out this evening as well. 

Tricksy    sorry you had a bad day too. Great that you got in early with the flights and can still go away. Sorry that Gidon wasn't able to give more positive news. 

Em -    for you too. You poor thing running around like that. You'd think it would be easier to get seen privately   Hope you have a nice weekend with ds and dh is feeling a bit better.

Sooty - my af was quite late the last two cycles and I think Sam on the moon had the same thing - and look at her now. They will scan even if you are still bleeding.             Here's an af dance to help encourage her along. 

Will come back later for more personals. A hot bath is calling me.....


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quicky again    as at my friends house.  Got my schedule through aftyer dh phoning twice a day since monday   anyway i test on my borthday 17th November...hope its good news.

Hoping to be back on line this weekend so will cathc up the.

Take care

Love cleo xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone I feel better now.I did a test just before Starting just to make sure as last couple of af's have been really light but no luck.And haven't had sex really this month haven't been in the mood at all.Well ok maybe once but we pulled it out sorry tmi.It really did kill the moment though lol xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel - Just to warn you the waiting list for the ARGC is normally very long (months). Most people try for a cancellation.

Tricksy - I don't actually have any information in print sorry. Most of the knowledge I have gained though is from the web - particularly Dr Beer's website. There is another doctor who does the immune tests (again controversially) - you may have read about him on this website. His name is Dr ******* and I believe he runs the London Miscarriage Clinic (http://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk) . His website makes quite an interesting read because he has taken part into some research into nkcells which he has posted on the site. I really don't know anything about him apart from what I have read on here but he may be an option because his isn't an IVF clinic so it may be possible to go to him and get the test done. (BTW, I was also told at one stage that I had an egg problem when obviously that really can't have been the case).


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Lisa - brilliant! You sound so positive and Reprofit looks like an excellent place, so caring and efficient, I'm sure they'll make it work for you   And really looking forward to seeing you and DH on Sunday! DH and me are getting quite excited about Reprofit now. We want to try and go at the end of the month, but if it doesn't work then the end of October.

Tricksy - sorry you had such a bad day, it is such bad luck with your airline, good you found a replacement. Sorry that Gidon didn't come back with a more definitely piece of advice, so frustrating. At least you are thinking of doing something different (steroids or antibiotics) and this is surely a good thing.

Cathie - your day doesn't sound great either   enjoy the footie and quize night tomorrow. Thanks for sponsoring me.

Em - poor you and DH. And you'd think private health insurance would sort you out immediately   Maybe you could call an ambulance or take DH to A&E if there's no other way to get a consultant to see him? It may be something serious and they are really not listening to your concerns.

Cleo - glad you got your schedule, what a pity that you needed to chase them up. Testing on your b'day sounds like a good omen to me  

Rachel - hope ARGC get back to you quickly. And thanks for sponsoring me.

Sam - thanks for explaining more about nk cells, I always found the whole very v confusing. I may ask at Reprofit whether they reccommend me taking steroids when I go for the consultation, worth checking.

Sooty - sorry about the negative ... But don't worry about AF being late, sure it's the d/regging drugs playing up. I was told on my cycle that even if no AF I could still be well d/regged and it doesn't matter as long as the scan is okay.

Bhopes - hope you found your purse.

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi - just having a quick catch up with my breakfast before I go off to London...

Tricksy - Just to let you know E&H wll do basic NK cell tests for you (I paid £150 for a basic package and I seem to remember they also offer a miscarriage package for £250 which tests a few extra NK cells which might be more relevant for you given your history), however you may have to pretend you want to cycle there and would probably need to pay a consult fee (about £150-200 for new patients) to get the doctor to request these - I am not sure about that.  However, I would say that if then your results do show up as having raised NK cells (as mine did) you may then be left wondering whether you should have had the full Chicago tests done in the first place especially if you read Dr Beer's book which lists all the different immune issues which can come into play.  Also, from what I have read the NK cell tests they do at E&H are only basic blood count tests and they do not actually measure the levels of NK cell activity in the womb - I have read elsewhere on the E&H board that a girl went to go and see Dr ******* that Sam mentioned and she was told that her NK cell activity was really high whereas her NK blood count done at E&H was only raised and hence the dose of steroid that E&H recommended in his view "would not even touch the sides".  I already know that the dose they are prescribing me at the moment (10 mg prednisolone) is half the dose in the Liverpool study by Dr Quenby which is why I am reconsidering cycling with them as they recommended a dose of only 15 mg for an IVF cycle.  While I think it is good that they are keeping an open mind about it (unlike the ISIS) given what I have read about this if you go down this route I really think seeing a specialist would be better or else you may still be left wondering which is a waste of money in my book.  Also as people's immune system varies over time, this is likely one of the reasons why the ARGC have such good success rates because from what I understand they monitor the NK cell activity during the IVF cycle (and after if you get pregnant) and adjust the dose of steroid accordingly or prescribe the IVIg tx.  Hope that makes sense!

Sam - thanks - I know there is a bit of a wait for the ARGC consults- they told me it is currently between 4-6 weeks.  I am a bit hesitant about saying I can just come for a cancellation as it may be difficult with my work but will see what date they can give me next week when I call.

Anyway better go,
love Rachel x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

i don't want to say this too loudly and jinx it  but Dh has managed to get broadband working again!

So i am at home sitting on the internet!!!    

Hopefully i'll be sticking around but no gurantees 

Tricksy - so glad you managed to sort out your flights hun. I heard on the news about one guy and his family going off to Florida who tried to get alternative flights, by the time he had managed to get an overdraft to pay for them they had doubled. Its terrible!!

will catch up with everyone else properly later when i'm watching xfactor and strictly come dancing!!! feels like autumn winter when these programs come back on doesn't it?? Off into town now for some retail therapy and lunch!

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - woo hoo honey, fingers crossed you are back for good now.  dunno how you've managed without the broadband!  ours has been up and down for just over a week and its driving me crazy  

had some good news in the post this morning, received the date my salpingectomy through the post.....2nd oct!!!  really soon but i'm not complaining


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Debs - that's graeat news that the op will soon be out of the way.

Tricksy - I've been havig discussions with rachel about immune testing and I agree with her that it is probably best that I have all the immune tests done, because, as Dr Beer say's, in his experience, girls may not just have NK problems - there may be other underlying immune issues too. The trouble is, as you quite rightly say, £1500 for all the tests at CARE Notts is a heck of a lot of money. But, they are only £780 at ARGC - and I am curently trying to get a list of all the blood tests you get included in this cheaper price....It' been 4 days now and no-one from ARGC are willing to tel me what they test for. I have a list of tests that CARE do if you want it (all the one's Dr Beer recommends). 

The other problem you may have is which clinic to use for immune treatment. Has Gidon said he will allow you to be under another Dr for immune treatnment whilst undergoing IVF with him? ARGC certainly will not let you do this. But, you can have the immune tests at ARGC and then not follow through with the IVF. However, ARGC won;t test until they have been through a monitoring cycle with you (day 1 bloods £90 and day 14 base line scan £150, plus the initial consultation fee on £150). So, I feel that I want to go to CARE Notts for the tests, and both the immune treatment and IVF. But, that means that I forgo the 2 extra free goes unless you are allowed to choose to be treated outside of the PCT with their money.

I phoned Bourn hall too to see if they would treat me if I was having immune treatment elsewhere - they also said no. They also alarmed me by saying that no clinic has been told whether their bids to give girls 3 free NHS goes have been successful .... nor have the PCT decided rules on how to prioritise women. As the lady said, if Bourne Hall get the bid, they have not been given guidance on whether to let women who last cycled 2 or 4 years ago to have first priority, or indeed whether it is just open to current and future patients. So, it seems the PCT is a long way off from finding actually making this a reality. Please correct me if I am wrong...

Cleo - great to have you back on line!

Rivka -I'll sponsor you too!

Angel - you have so much on at the moment - pse don't worry about the dog walking.

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - Real quickie as I'm just about to nip out......The lady I spoke to from the PCT said that all bids had been put in by the clinics and a decision on who was going to be allowed to do 3 nhs cycles was going to be made in December so Bourne Hall were right in what they said. It is very likely however that all clinics who now offer nhs treatment will be very likely to get the 3 treatment go ahead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Loui - looks like you investigated all the options regarding immune testing. I hope Care Notts agree that you can do the tests elsewhere at ARGC (if they do all that you want), because that's a heck of a difference in price. And thanks for sponsoring me.

Cleo - good to see you online again, hope the broadband connection stays. When do you start d/regging?

Debs - glad that you don't have to wait too long for the op, and hope it will not be too difficult 

Rachel - hope you're having a great time with your friends in London.

DH and me had lots of fun on the sponsored cycle ride. Thanks Cathie, Rachel and Loui for sponsoring! We managed to cycle 18 miles and visited 8 churches. Mid way we met a colleague of DH (who actually got us on this ride) and her family, so we all had a nice lunch together in the Essex Rose in Dedham. 

Talk to you later, dinner is ready.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening

still on line!!!  Wooooooooohoooooo   

had a fab day shopping and bought a couple of tops. Love Oasis and the girls working there were so helpful running in out with stuff and suggesting things. Had a good day  

Piepig - fab news hun about your lap date, that's quick!! Might you cycle b4 xmas then?? What will be the recovery time if the have to do more when in there??

Rivka - on the pill now to dr. On it for 2 weeks then have a week off then back on it for 2 weeks then a week off then base line....hope you got all that   

Any one watch the xfactor?? So funny. sheryl cracks me up.

love cleo


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Just a quickie.

Loui - Doesn't Bourne Hall come under another PCT than the ISIS?  Could this be the reason for the confusion, that Bourne Hall were talking about their PCT rules.  Also, I paid £1000 for my immune tests at the ARGC (so I am wondering why you have been quoted cheaper).  I did once see a list of the tests I was having in my file but only briefly so can't now remember what they were.  I do remember though that a lot of the girls tested positive for some other immune problem (not nk cells) and they were put on humira (I think for this).

I am sure the number of clinics that are willing to support immune problems are growing.  I don't know if any of you remember Adrian Lower who used to be medical director of the ISIS.  He now practices in London (in conjunction with the Bridge Centre).  When I was his patient he didn't recommend the immune treatments.  But I know now that he is supporting one of his patients in the use of them because she was diagnosed elsewhere and fell pregnant but miscarried after a cycle with immunes.

Rachel - 4-6 weeks isn't bad at all. The nk cells in the blood / in the womb is the biggest area of controversy.  When I had my tests done at the ARGC they tested my blood.  I know that the doctors who are "non believers" argue that blood results are no indication of what is happening in the uterus.  Unfortunately though having to have a womb biopsy would be too expensive/risk for most of us.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just been reading this, thought it might be interesting for some of you if you read about the 5th or so response down

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155677.0

Sam - Bourn is under a different PCT...suffolk&cambs rather than essex, but the 3 cycles thing applies to the whole of the east of england so would've thought the same rules would apply


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope everyones having a good weekend i thnk i brught the sun back from Czech Republic  

DH and I are still floating around on cloud 9 i've just got to keep this positive feeling till April now it seems such a long way off i think i might be wishing time away for the next 7 months  

We went to see "Rocknrolla" top film and Gerard Butler is lovely!! 


Piepig - Glad you've got your date through -not long now, One of the girls i met in the Czech Republic know you hun through Bourn hall ....wot a small world hey.

Cleo - good to have you back on here - how come you are on the pill then off again?  Hows the house selling going have you had many viewings?

Sam - How are you feeling?  

Rachel - Hope you had a nice time in London with your friends

Shelley - Have you had your tattoo yet?  I had one when i was young and brave......many moons ago    and i can't remember it hurting just felt like someone scratching a bit,  Someone told me that if you have them done over an organ it hurts. good luck hun

Rivka - See you later hun

Cath - You sound like you had a   day!  Did you enjoy the footie - Steve went and came home a happy chappy    

Tricksy - Wot a nightmare with XL glad you got yours sorted out when do you go?  

Em - Hope you get the MRI sorted for Dh's back wot a nightmare for you....if you have to wait too long go to A & E at least then he will get seen straight away.

Julia - How are you?  Not long now..........so exciting how are you feeling?

Sooty - Did AF arrive?  If not heres a little AF dance for you       

Bhopes - Hope your purse turned up 

Rigth i better go and get dressed
have a good day
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

reikilisa said:


> Piepig - Glad you've got your date through -not long now, One of the girls i met in the Czech Republic know you hun through Bourn hall ....wot a small world hey.


was it sophie? wondered if she might be one of the people you met!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Piepig - Yes it was Sophie and her husband,  they were lovely    I think things are going really well for them over there


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

hmm now i'm back on line i'm getting distracted from the school work i'm supposed to be doing!!

Had a lovely morning at clarice house, bumped in to shelley which was lovely.

Lisa - glad you're so positive hun!! Time will fly especially because of xmas. Gawd knows why ISIS have put me on the pill then off then on again!! Going to phone them tom to get some clarification. I don't mind as long as i'm dr fully but it does seem strange.

Right better get back to work


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,

cleo,was lovely to see u today,and u looked fine today but than what i do after a work out,what time did u leave?i would have loved to have hung around that pool alday.AND GET ON WITH THE SCHOOL WORK      

lisa,im so pleased for u its got me and greg thinking thats for sure,no i havent had my tattoo done yet,im very nervous. 

hi everyone else hope ur all having a nice weekend,me and greg are having a lovely day today,i went to the gym then we both went to clarince house for a back massage it was heaven then we went to the crown at stoke by nayland     i love the food there,then we have just got home from taking kia for a walk in the woods and now im knackerd.
  im abit worried as i came on my periods today a week early   and its really really heavy its really weired as i have had no symtons to the lead up which normaly i do,i noticed a little bit off spoting on friday but thought nothing off it as it was just one spot off light brown stuff ( sorry for the tmi) then yesterday it was a little darker and today full on,not sure if i should worry about it but its just not normal for me,oh well at least i get to start the pill a week early so here we go again lets hope we go the whole this time.so i start the pill tomorrow.right im off gonna have a doose on the sofa.lots off love everyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi girls,

Had a very nice day. Lisa and DH came over for a cuppa and we sat together in the garden. It was so nice to see them, and we felt so positive after hearing their excellent reports about Reprofit and the drs there. Then did some gardening. Wrote to Reprofit to ask if they can fit us for consultation at the end of the month, will see what they say.

Cleo and Shelley - glad you had nice days.

Hope everyone lese also enjoyed the weekend.

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone just a quick one as been up since 5 and off to bed soon as up again tomorrow at the same time.Hope you are all ok.Still no af might phone the isis tomorrow to see what they say xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on with a few personals.  I had a really lovely day yesterday with my friends - I met one friend for lunch and then some other friends in the afternoon for what was supposed to be a cultured time at the Tate Gallery but we lasted half an hour there and headed for a pub on the Southbank!  Had a really nice time though and caught up with lot of girly gossip.

Debs - that's really good news your salpingectomy date is through (what a mouthful) - hopefully this will mean you can cycle before Xmas now   .  Thanks for that link too.

Cleo - welcome back!   That pill business does sound strange - will be interested to hear the explanation!

Emma - forgot to say yesterday (second to Loui) don't worry about the dog walking - I had guessed that you would be busy with DH - just hope that appointment in Ipswich comes through for him soon.

Rivka - sounds like you had a good day yesterday -   on completing the cycle ride!  Hope that Reprofit can fit you in for a consult soon too - you don't let the grass grow under your feet!

Lisa - glad you are still feeling on a high from Reprofit - are you tempted to ask about a cancellation date or still happy to wait till April?

Shelley - glad to hear you can start your cycle earlier hun - Maybe your AF came early as it was still a bit messed up from the medication.  Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday too- a back massage and some nice food out at the Crown sounds lovely! 

Sam2007 - all this NK cell business is just such a nightmare isn't it and I guess there's probably years of research trials that need to be done before there will be any conclusive answers.  Still, will see what ARGC say and then just make up my mind after the monitoring cycle what to do then - at least I think after that I will have covered all bases.  How are you doing at the moment?

Loui - just a thought but have you considered posting on the ARGC sub board? - someone on there might be able to list all the immune tests they do in their package if the clinic is slow in getting back to you.

Tricksy - meant to say yesterday that is impressive work sorting out your flights - no one can say you are not on the ball!

Sooty - here is another AF dance for you....  
                  


Hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Just a quick me post, hope you don't mind:

Stepan (the dr from Reprofit) wrote back to confirm we can have an appointment on Monday 29th (this month!). So we then booked the flight and hotel (you're right Rachel  ) - we are going! !

My head is spinning form how quick it is ... But DH and me are excited about the whole thing, especially after Lisa and DH's been so encouraging with their stories.

We are going out to Brno on Friday 26th, will have the weekend there for sightseeing, and the consultation and tests on Monday 29th, going back the same evening.

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka/Lisa - that's brilliant news! I'm so excited for you both. Rivka - Good luck for your appointment at the end of the month.

Loui


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

A quicky before i go to work

Rivka - Thank you for the tea and cakes yesterday    it was lovely to see you and DH,  I'm happy that we could help & give you a bit more info on Reprofit.  Great news on your appointment...........you go girl    Thats not long at all,  Stepan is great in responding so quickly - where did you book to stay?  thats great that you have the weekend there to make a break of it. 


right better get to work..........urgghhhhhh    wish i had another week off  
Lisa x


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Cathie - thanks for the list offer! Will catch up with you soon-ish then.

Loui - thanks, and hope everything is okay with you.

Lisa - we were looking at the Grand and Voronez, and in the end booked at the Voronez 1, because it's supposed to be less noisy. Did you find a city guide on Brno? I haven't seen any, but we may buy one there is there's none here. Hope going back to work is going okay.

Rivka x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

hello. i turned into a bit of a loony    bin this weekend - has anyone else got nuts whilst down regging?  Felt terrible too.  Sightly better today though - strange stuff!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

evening all,

Rivka thats fab news hun!! It great when you can feel excited about ttc again. Sending you loads of     .

Shelley -  i looked terrible yesterday but you're sweet for saying i didn't. Have you and greg had any more thoughts about joining??

Will be back later or personnals. I had a good day today and just making a shepherds pie for tea..yum yum

Love me


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello,
just a quicky,

Rivka - that is fantastic news - it is great that they can see you so quickly - I have lots of     about Reprofit for you and Lisa.

Magic beans - sorry you're feeling a bit   at the moment   - I think most people start to feel a bit better once they start the stimming drugs - will that be this week for you?

Anyway better go,
love Rachel xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Going back to work wasn't too bad today.......alright i'm lying it was crap but still trying to keep up the positive attitude  

Rivka - The girl that i met at the airport that travelled with us she stayed at the Voronez and said that it was really nice and outside of the city centre so it is quieter also she walked to the clinic from there i think it took her about 15 minutes.  Theres loads of maps out there from the tourist info places......start counting the days  

MagicBeans - I think everyone feels a bit like that with d/regging i got bad headaches and felt a bit grotty but once i started stimming i felt a lot better - when do yu start stimming?

Cleo - Did you find out about the pill on and off protocol?

Bye for now
Lisa xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - didn't call them as trying not to stress about every little thing. Gonna just go with it as i guess they know what they're doing right??


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

yes i start stimming thursday.  strange as ive had no side effects then all of a sudden LOOPY L O!  ha ha, poor DH!  Feel loads better and back to my self today, thought I was going to have a nightmare at work this week.

Other down reggers.  Are you all taking two weeks off after ec?     
x
Lost the plot with who is doing what so big  s to you all xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Eating tea but just wanted to put my ore in I would ALWAYS question the ISIS over anything I was not sure on just because they have done a number of things in my cycles that I questioned and were not quite right!

Please can someone tell me on my next cycle I am going to take asprin, anone know when I would need to start taking them? Start of DR, lining building or just before transfer? Have not got a clue so if anyone can help  

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Magicbeans.I will be taking time off from EC right though to test date.I have been so tired but apart from that and a little bit bloated nothing.Got baseline in thursday and start stimms on Friday.Still no sign of AF yet.Spoke to the isis today and they said they can still scan me anyway so thats good x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Sooty, AF is a funny thing when you down reg, in first 2 cycles I was done bleeding by baseline, last cycle I was not heavy till the day before, still started stimming as planned so do not be too concerned, she usually shows her ugly head just as you get that glimmer of hope of a nautral mircle - I always found a quick pg test does the trick  

Little dance for you anyway to help things along 

         

Rivka - good luck for your appointment not long!

Lisa - glad yours went well.

Debs - hope you are OK and pleased you have your appointment so soon.

Cleo - hope all is going OK! Good to see you Saturday!

Julia - not long now, good luck!

Hi everyone else off to bed but wanted to say  

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - that is fantastic news about your appointment at Reprofit    and you have got in so quick - do you mind me asking how much the flights and hotel are? been talking to dh about it and trying to get an idea on overall cost of travelling and treatment - so pleased for you hunny  

Lisa - sorry your first day back at work was crap - glad you are trying to remain on that high, you have so much to look forward too  

Cleo - welcome back sweetie  

Thats all folks im afraid - gotta go, im not copeing well at the moment - also having to do more hours at work too! dh has FINALLY got an appointment in Ipswich for friday, or we could have gone to Norwich tonight but there is no way he could travel that far with the pain he is in. Will keep you posted.

Love to all
Emms x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - good luck with dh's appt.   sorry you're feeling low again - you know where I am if you want to chat. 

Spangle - How are you doing? 

Loui -   thinking about you with the news about the soldiers in Afghanistan.  

Rivka - soooo pleased you've got a consult nice and early. And also that for once our shifts mean we can save you a long bus journey.

Cleo - great that you're back with us for now. I agree with Spangle and would ask ISIS, they're great but always worth double checking. 

Sooty - any sign of the witch yet? It's not the end of the world if she hasn't arrived before the baseline - I've even heard of some ladies down regging properly without having had a bleed. ISIS also take lots of bloods to make sure things are right which is great. 

Magicbeans - downregging really can mess with your head as well as your body. My second one dh said I had a complete personality change - I was being nice to him the whole time     It gets better once you start stimming. 

Hello everyone else, I can't keep up with you all. Having a busy week trying to sort the house out as we have estate agents coming around to value it on Thursday afternoon. Dh made a good start on tidying the garden but it's left lots of branches around as we got a bit carried away with the chain saw. I'm also off to see my mum on Thursday, am working tonight and have a choc party tomorrow, so don't have a huge amount of time to fit it all in. Must dash before I get stuck here for hours


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Magic Beans - like others I noticed the stimming drugs made me feel more balanced, so I hope they do the same for you.

Sooty - here's to AF arriving soon.

Cleo - I know what you mean about not wanting to stress about every detail of the tx. When I was on the pill before d/regging (on my fresh cycle) I didn't have this experience so not sure why they do it on and off ... Maybe it's a new procedure they came up with now? In which case it must be better. You could give one of the nurses a quick call if you wanted to make sure.

Spangle - I had aspirin and was told to take it just before e/t, maybe a couple of days before, can't remember exactly ...One of the nurses should be able to tell you.

Lisa - keep up the positive feeling   thanks about the tip about Voronez. I am getting quite excited now and a bit frightened as it's a new thing if you see what I mean. 

Em - hope Ipswich sort DH out on Friday   and soory you are feeling low   You can check flights prices for different times of the year on the Ryanair website (they go directly to Brno from Stansted). There are a few hotels round there, I read all about them in the Reprofit thread here in FF so you can have a look and compare, I think most are around £50 per room per night. Are you thinking of going down that route too?

Cathie - hope the valuation on Thursday brings you the price you'd like. Are you going to your mum's for the weekend? Yes, it's lucky your shifts coincide with our flight, it will be a great help indeed, and would be lovely to catch up with you.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello again,

Just a quick little post from me - had the drugs delivered today so feel like it's all really happening now!!

Magicbeans - I'm hoping to take 2 weeks off after ET (I may even take time off from EC but I'll play that by ear).  Hope you're feeling more like yourself.

Just wondered whether it's really important for DH to be with me on all my scans?  It's a complete nightmare getting the time of work you see - any advice much appreciated  

Sorry this has to be real quick as I'm at work (and late in too!).

   s to all.

Bx

P.S. found my purse in the end - on the chair at home


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO LISA AND STEVE!!!

Wishing you both a lovely day (and evening   )

With love from Julia, Gordon and James xxx

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Lisa and Steve too!

Cath - thanks for thinking of me. 2 soldiers killed in aciton at the weekend. That's 9 in all from 2 PARA and 13 in total  . good luck for the valuation on Thurs.

Bhopes - you are on your way! Hooray! DH tried to make all my scans in our 1st cycl. I wanted him there to feel part of it and to be excited with me. It was also useful having him there to remember all the answers to my questions, like, how many follies would you expect at this stage, are they a good size etc. On my 3rd cycle he came to none of them and I really felt alone.

Sooty - hope AF arrives SOON.

hello to everyone else.Sorry I've not been on much, I've been investigating lots of other threads for immune testing. look slike i shall bite the bullet and book an appointment at my Dr's to see if they will budge on not testing me for simple things like liver and thyroid function. Failing that, I'll go to the Army Dr's and see what they say. i have sat and proscrastinated for far too long (actually I've been too scared about being turned down so I've voided the issue). Head up bottom as usual.

Loui


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Happy anniversary Lisa and Steve!

Bhopes - DH only really needs to be there for ec all other scans, baseline stimms etc it is just down to moral support. I always went alone as DSh does not work near Colchester.

LOL Spangle x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

[fly]HAPPY ANNIVERSARY[/fly]

[fly]LISA AND STEVE[/fly]

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Whoops missed that date   sorry Lisa -   to you both - hope you have had a lovely day and have a great evening  

Cath - thanks, hope you get on ok with the valuation hun  

Rivka - thanks for the info - just thinking ahead if we dont get a great response on our next cycle, was suggested before that we may need to go down de route - will have to see - they dont just do that though do they? do they do the usual ivf etc - do you or Lisa have a website address?  

Loui -  

Julia - hope you and your family are all ok hun - not long now  before baby arrives 

Magicbeans - good luck with starting stimms on thursday xx

Tricksy - you ok sweetie??

Gotta dash - big   to everyone else

Love Em x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]HAPPY 8TH WEDDING ANNIVERSARY LISA & STEVE[/fly]

Hope you guys are having a nice evening and still grinning from your visit to Reprofit   Congrats and we'll see you soon 

Julia - I saw G and little J in Tesco tonight, apparently J's little brother will be here in 2 weeks  he wants a brother called Tyson  Hope that your feeling better after your nap, good luck at the hospital tomorrow  

Em - How are you hun?? Hope that your coping ok, it must be so hard for you working all the time and having to look after hubby too, I hope he gets on well on Friday and they manage to do something for him 

JoJo - Good to see you back xx

Loui - I immediatley thought of you today when I heard about those poor soldiers, its so so sad and SO many from Colchester recently. It must make your job even harder, thinking of you 

Bhopes - Si only came to a couple of my scans, its a nightmare for him to get time off work and we just made sure he was there for the egg collection of course and had a few days off with me so that he could take care of my every whim  They totally understand and do not think badly of the guys if they can't be there....in fact I think that its more common for them not to be there!

Rivka - woohoo you go girl!!! Sounds like you've got a bit of Tricksyitus with all of your travel and appt plans  I bet you are so excited, I've got everything crossed for you 

Cath - I hope your ok hun?? how is the house clearing going?? I dread the day we decide to sell this house, goodness knows where I will put everything! the loft will be bursting I reckon !!!

Spangle - has af shown up yet?? don't worry about it too much, it will come for you 

Sooty - Isis should tell you when to start taking asprin...it all depends on why you are taking it..have you been diagnosed with APA/APS?? I don't think that it does any harm to start it now but I'd check with Isis as I'm not sure on their protocol at the moment

Magicbeans - Are you still feeling loopy??  Once you get on the stimming drugs you will start to feel better again...remember that down regging does force your body into the menopause, just a taster of whats to come  

Cleo - Woohoo your back!! Good to see you online again, how is school going?? have you got dates for your cycle yet??

Shelley - How long until the tatoo?? I'd really like one done, may be to try and pluck up the courage again and see if I can find the one I wanted again

Rachel - How are you doing?? Is your sister ok now? hope that things are good for you 

I _think_ that I've got everyone, sorry if I've missed you, there seems to be loads of us again at the mo!!

We really need to sort out a drink/get together soon, missing you all  don't mind if its an after work or a proper meet up......Are we doing anything for Christmas??

Catch up later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

This nice spell of weather is lovely makes you feel in a much better mood dosen't it.

Lisa:
Hope you have had a nice anniversary. I'm so pleased all went well I have a good feeling about this and am excited for you both. Roll on April!!!!!!!

rivka:
Wow i'm pleased you got and appointment so quick with all the waiting around you have had to do any more would drive you mad i'm sure. You and lise may be cycle buddies how nice.

Tricksy:
I'm glad you are thinking of cycling again I hoped you would you are a strong person and I know you can cope with what everr it throws at you. 

Debs:
I can't believe they want to charge you fall price for the op thats silly at the very least it should be half price.

Angel:
Hope dh gets the treatment he needs soon hows Dexs?

Shelley/cleo:
Will you two be cycling together then?

Magicbeans/sooty/bhopes
Hope your cycles are going well, re bleeding during baseline scan remember to remove tampon I didn't so embarassing!!!!

Hi everyone I forgot

Take care
Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa and Steve. Hope you're having a nice romantic evening.

Can't stop for more personals yet as am at work   Gets me out of the cleaning for a few hours though


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls


Thanks everyone for your lovely anniversary wishes     Had a lovely day can't believe its 8 years,  I had a mahossive bouquet delivered at work today from Steve and then we went out for dinner tonight at Tuttis in Braintree and i am totally stuffed    I love it there!  

Cath - Hope all goes well with the valuation on Thursday and you have a good time at your Mums - So its all systems go for the choccy shop then?  

Em - i've sent you an email on the all the Reprofit info for you,  Hope all goes ok for Dh's scan on Friday - thinking of you  

Julia - Hope all goes well for your "escape route" scan tomorrow - thinking of you  

Liz - good to hear from you - Hows Faith doing?

Jo - thanks hun for your message - How are you doing and hows Issac?

Tricksy - We're still grinning     I'm up for a meet up - I've sent you a message of ** about a friend of yours  

Loui - Thinking of you its terrible news    Loui- hope i don't sound thick but why are you worried about being turned down i don't understand    Who will turn you down?

Sooty - Hope AF turns up for you soon

Magic Beans - good luck for stimming on Thursday

Bhopes - Glad your purse turned up - Dh didn't go to any scans with me as he doesn't work locally he only came with me to some consultations and EC and ET.

Rivka - I got really scared and wobbly when i got back from my holiday in Menorca and nearly cancelled cos i just felt apprehensive about getting on the rollercoaster again but once you get over there i'm sure you will feel more happier about it all    How are you finding the Czech board.......its mega fast really hard to keep up.

Rachel - thanks for your text hun  

Right i am off to bed now 
Night night sweeties
love lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a quickie before work (althought sure I'll sneak in there too  )

Lisa - happy belated annivesary and sorry I missed the date   Glad you had such a good time. By the way are you thinking on asking them to go on the cancellation list? The Czech thread is massive! I only manage to look at the Septembe one so far, and the information ones. I wonder about it. We may be able to do it but not after Xmas because of DH's job pressures.

Tricksy - definitely let's plan a Christmas thing! And also will be great to catch up before, I'm on.

Em - Reprofit also do straight IVF. Just google "reprofit" and "brno" hun.

Liz - good to hear from you an hope Faith is doing well. How are you enjoying the new house BTW?

Loui -   and good luck with booking immune tests.

Bhopes - DH didn't go to all scans with me, just the ones he managed, all of them will be impossible to manage with work. It was ok.

Rachel - it was great to meetyou last night for the run.

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone just a quick one as just got up from a night shift will log on later for personals as will need to get my notebook out to remember all of your names LOL
Still no AF given up hope of it comming now.Spoke to clinic and they still want to see me tomorrow so not to worried.Bit fed up as now a little sore below.Spoke to mum and she had the same when she went through the menapause.(feels a little bit like thrush but luckerly no discharge)sorry if too much info.Did any of you experience this?do you think I should mention it to the nurse tomorrow?
Also Tricksy did I ask about aspirin I can't remember?I haven't been told to takr it might run it past them tomorrow xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry for lack of personals lately. I will dedicate an hour or so to catch up soon! 

Tricksy, James said that he saw you in Tesco's, and said he wants to name the baby Niggola. Hmmm, will have to think about that one lol!

The scan today went well, although she could not tell us if there were any problems with the baby but assured us that the limbs looked fine which can be a sign of Down's if they are shorter than usual. We asked for a pic but wish I had not now as it looks awful with either something obscuring the face or a huge facial deformity! Mainly, the placenta is well out of the way now so looks like no C-section for me  

Hope everyone is okay and hopefully catch up with you all later. xxx

PS:  My lovely feet are going to be in the Gazette next Monday - there is going to be an article on Brenda and the photographer took some pics today. She took some of my face too which I hope they don't use - I have so many chins at the moment!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all,

Thanks very much for the advice on DH and the scans - it's taken a load of worry off my shoulders.  At first I didn't mind him not being there, then I thought well it's both of us going through this (got a bit stroppy) but now I think it's better and less stressful all round (because of getting to work) if he's not there.

I've got a couple more questions to ask - I'm so sorry that I just keep asking but I hope you don't mind.

Did you feel like you put on weight when you went through your treatment? (am stuck on mine at the moment can't shift the last bit and don't want to put more on if I can help it!)

Did you have any problems with going to the loo on your cycle?  Sorry if that's tmi - it's just I'm suffering really badly with irritable bowel and just hope the drugs don't make this worse.

How soon after one cycle can you go for another?

Loui, those questions on how many folicles & size are great - hadn't even thought about asking those so thanks for the tip!  Are there any other questions I should ask at the scans?

Little Mo - will look out for your feet in the paper.  I'd really like to see Brenda but it's so hard taking the time off work for an appointment as well as the treatment.  

Hope everyone is keeping well.  Thanks so much all for your help - it really makes me feel like I can cope better 

   to you all,

Bx


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Little Mo - so glad the placenta is in the right place now and that all evidence show the baby is fine. Not long now!!

B - I definitely put on weight during tx ... It's a pain but we do it for a purpose, and you can always shift the weight after the baby's born  

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

B - I put on weight on all my cycles - but as Rivka said, you'll be able to loose it after the baby/ies are born! i don't think there are any other ques fr you to ask, just those 2 at each visit.

thanks for all the well-wishes. im actually on a course in Wiltshire at the morning learning to cope with battle induced trauma - and how to help others with it.

tricksy - i think we should at least go to a chinese elvis night b4 christmas at the Banquet house.

must go now,

love,

loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Julia - Great news that your scan went well......god its not long now    are you getting scared now or just looking forward to meeting your little bundle    Will you text me to let me know when you've had her/him    

Rivka - I went on Reprofits cancellation list as soon as he gave me the date in April but i don't hold out much hope though as they are so busy all the time but it might be worth an email - how about another set of twinnies on the thread  

B - I put on about half a stone with each ivf i'm afraid    Also they like 3 months inbetween each treatment.

Right i had better go i'm off to the piccies tonight to see the Duchess with bezzie mate

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quick update from me to say I have now got my date for a consult at the ARGC for 15 October  - hooray!  (Tricksy could you add it to the list when you update it please?) I am feeling quite pleased that the wait won't be too long.

Lisa - glad you had a lovely wedding anniversary - hope the film is good tonight too.

Julia - fantastic news about the scan - hope it has reassured you a little bit as well. What night is your photo in the paper?

Loui - I was also sorry to hear about your soldiers hun and hope you are OK   . Good luck sorting out those tests with your doc too - I can sympathise about you procrastinating - look how long it has taken me to decide to head off to the ARGC!

Tricksy - I think we should start sorting out a date for an Xmas meet - I know you said ages ago you are quite busy but should we list a few dates and see what is best for everyone.  I think the only date I cant do is Friday 5th December (my work do).  Don't mind where we go.  Oh and my sister isn't doing too bad thanks for asking but is still suffering the side effects at the mo from her radiotherapy.  Hopefully she will start getting better now it is over though.

Bhopes - you asked about side effects from cycling - well if you are prescribed cyclogest after your EC this may have some problems for IBS especially if you insert them in the back end (no polite way of saying that   ) so it might be worth checking with the ISIS about that.  Also just to say that I would definately take time off from EC if you are able to - this is when my body felt most in need of recovering after the EC and I think it is important that you give your body time to recover before the ET.  For my last two cycles I went back to work before test date as well and it is such a distraction I think this helped stop me stressing too much about things.  My DH never came to any of my scans with me as he works in London - only the EC and ET.

Sooty - hope AF comes soon.

Emma - glad your DH has got his appointment through now.

Cath - hope it goes well with the estate agents tomorrow.

Rivka - it was really nice to see you yesterday too.

 to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening All,

Well another poopy day   work was totally manic and then i got a phone call from my Mum, she said that she slipped getting out of the shower last night, ended up at A&E and she's broken her wrist   after I'd had a go at her for not ringing me I found out she is in plaster, in quite a bit of pain and of course its her right hand. She is feeling quite sorry for herself understandably. I decided to go for a ride with my friend after work to try and chill out as my neck, shoulders and head were in a bit of a pickle, Cropi was a little monkey and almost dumped me at the end of the stubble field, we had major brake failure and she spooked twice at some pheasants and nearly had me off with the second spook.....she then jogged the whole way round, goodness knows what she's been up to today to get herself so wound up   Lets hope she's calmer tomorrow for our lesson. I popped round to see my Mum afterwards and she looks so tired, she hardly slept last night and is in a lot of pain. I'm going to go and see her again on Friday and take her to see my Nan and do her hair   Thankfully tomorrow should be a lot easier day, I'm at a different client and its always a lot calmer and quieter there!! 

Lisa - hope you got my message back on ********.....just realised that I havn't replied to your pm, i'll do it in a mo. hope your enjoying the flicks  

Loui - A chinese sounds good to me   Julia has been to the Elvis nights before, they are meant to be really good. We'll have to see when they have got the next one on

Bhopes - I've put on 10lb over 3 cycles and to be honest I can't shift the weight. Its been just over 4 months since my last cycle and I've lost 3lb. I did speak to a consultant about it and basically the weight will come back off when its ready   Si and I are on a major diet at the moment (only been on it since Monday!) in a desperate bid to lose some of it before we go on holiday in 3 and a bit weeks. I'll let you know how I get on! Isis like you to have 3 months between each cycle, you won't need it though as it will work for you       I didn't have any loo problems as far as I can remember.

Julia - Great news that the baby is ok but not such great news re the C section eh   It would of been so much simpler and easier to plan rather than having to wait for D day. Ah bless James, whats wrong with Niggola thats a cool name   oh he is so sweet  

Sooty - I did suffer a bit in the wanjita department during treatment. I put it down to the dildo cam and latex but it could well be the downregging drugs. I used to use Canestan to ease it, it really helped. Ask the nurse tomorrow I'm sure its quite a common side effect. I didn't realise that Isis had not said about the Asprin, speak to them before you start taking it, best to be safe than sorry  

Rachel - I'll add your date in a mo hun, thats great news, not too long to wait at all. I can't do the 12th or 20th of December at the mo, I've got another Xmas do being booked at the mo, not sure of the date of that yet. The chinese sounds good, we'll have to see whats about. Has anyone got any ideas 

Think that i've got you all?? 

Will catch up tomorrow while I'm at work   

Have a good night, lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

18th September - Sooty Baseline scan    

26th September - Sam2007 Consultation Appt









29th September - Rivka Reprofit Consultation appt   

7th October - Sam 2007 20 weeks scan -









10th October - Tricksy Holibobs









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









15th October - Rachel Appt at ARGC    

31st October - Sam on the Moon Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

23rd Jan - Tricksy & ChubbyHubby Holibobs to Kenya









26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









21st Feb - Sam 2007 Baby Due -









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









16th April - Lisa Egg Donation









7th May - Lisa's birthday









22st May - Rivka Reprofit Egg Donation  

4th July - Rachels Birthday


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Tricksy -   your poor mum, she must be glad she has such a nice daughter to take care of her. Hope she gets better soon, and that Cropi behaves better tomorrow. Can you please add my dates to the list next time you do it? 29th September Reprofit consultation; 21st May 2009 Reprofit egg donation. Thanks  

Rachel - well done for getting your ARGC appointment, I hope they come up with all the right answers. 

Lisa - I guess you're right about the cancellation list, but I'll go on it when we're there just in case. The Duchess lookslike a nice film, I love period dramas. Yes, another set of twinnies on that thread is v encouraging. Pity we have to wait so long ...

Hello everyone else, hope you are all fine.

Good night from Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning everyone
Loui hope your course goes well today

Lisa how was the Duchess last night is it worth going to see.I'm going to get my friend to sort me dvd's out ready for my 2ww to try and help the time go by.The duchess was on my list.

RachelGreat news about your Date at the ARGC.October is almost here so not too lon to wait.

Tricksy sorry about your mum.The poor thing she must be sore.Will be awkward for her too.

BhopeGreat news your meds are here.least you wont have a panic like I did when they wern't here on the day I started.DP is comming on my appointments but to be honest I think it to get some days off lol as our work place has given us whole days of for each apointment.I very much doubt if there is a next time that he will be comming with me everytime though.

Little mo glad everything looks wel on your scan.

Magicbeans hows things going with you?

Well with me the dreaded AF turned up last night so dreading my appointment today now.it's bad enough when you are not bleading.will let you know later how We get on xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry pressed post before I had finished.just wanted to add that I hope everyone I missed are ok as I know I have missed alot but stuggle to remember everyone when you can't go back over the list whilst you are writing xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - good luck today, don't worry about personals, sometimes it just gets too much to mention everyone, nobody minds. I tend to scroll down while I'm writing the reply to remind me who is up to what, its hard though!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Had a good time last nite and i can recommend "The Duchess" i don't normally like period dramas but my friend really likes them but it was really good ..... wot a crap life she had!

I'm out today to meet my friend for lunch whos 6 months pregnant (this is the one that kept moaning to me about trying to get pregnant after only 3 months trying!!) I have been avoiding her    Wish me luck  

Sooty - Good luck today, sorry about AF but at least its finally happened and you can feel like things are moving along for you

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa -     for meeting your freind today - i know how hard it is hunny. Thanks for the email and link to Reprofit, will have a good look at it when i get some spare time!

Tricksy - sorry to hear about your mum    

Shelley - good luck with the tattoo today  

Sooty - good luck today  

Julia - good to hear baby is ok  

Im at work so cant stop - just had a very quick catch up, will TRY to get on later

Love Em x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all!

Thanks very much for your help with all my q's - sorry to keep bugging you all like this.  I see I'm just going to have keep working at shifting my mid-rift (and the rest).  I've been really lax of late, thought I'd go for a run last night but got home and DH had dinner nearly ready so.... (well that's my excuse!  )

How is everyone today?  

Sooty - good luck for today.  Fingers crossed everything is all ok.  
Tricksy - I'm sorry to hear about your Mum, hope she's on the mend soon.  
Rachel36 - Fingers, toes & everything crossed for your ARGC appointment.  Hope you get on ok.  
Fingers, toes & everything crossed for the Reprofit ladies too - you all sound so positive about it all  lots of  to you all.
Magicbeans - how are you getting on?  Hope you're ok.
Little Mo - hope you've got your feet up and resting.  Glad your scan went ok.

Sorry if I've missed you - hope you're all well and looking forward to the weekend.

Has anyone got anything exciting planned?  DH & I are off tomorrow so we can decorate our bedroom.  I've blotted so many tester pots over the walls because I couldn't decide on the colour, it now looks like a patchwork blanket!  I said to DH if we don't decorate now, we'll never do it and I doubt I'll feel up to it once I start DR. So I'll be covered in paint this weekend as I usually get more on me than on the walls    Start the DR drugs too so hoping the decorating will take my mind off things.

Have a fab weekend everyone!    

Bx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Lisa -   hope your lunch with your friend goes well, it's never easy in this situation. Try to think positive and concentrate on how you'll be in her position this summer   

Sooty - good luck with your scan today. Don't worry about the bleeding, they see it often and probably don't notice anymore.

B - you're bedroom will look fab by the weekend.

Hello everyone else.

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,just a quick one from me,hope ur all ok i will catch up properly later,but just wanted to say im getting my tatoo done soon.       wish me luck im very scared.xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Rivka - hope it will be ok.  Decorating is such an upheaval at the best of times.  I approached the subject of me dying the curtains red to DH last night and he just looked at me as if I was   lol!

Good luck for your tatoo today, the wilsons, hope you get on ok.  

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

b-hopes,hi hun i was just reading ur signiture how come u was put on clomid if it was male factor?as when we started we only had male factor but we was never offered clomid?sorry but it just makes me wounder why we were not offered it to start with


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello the wilsons,

At first we were diagnosed as unexplained but that was after DH's first varicocele op.  My cycle is never a regular 28 days - I vary from 28-to roughly 35 but have been known (well when we first started ttc) to have a 40 odd day cycle.  I tried the predictor kits but never got a positive result from them so I think that's why they classed us as unexplained.  Then DH had another SA and this had dropped really badly (that it wasn't counted) again so went back to the urologist who said we needed another varicocele op.  DH's last SA was an improvement but still quite low.  When we went to ISIS we were told male factor but I'm not convinced that all is right with me as I still have variable length cycles and lots of cramps etc.

I guess clomid is offered to those with variable cycles.  Perhaps you should ask your consultant?  I have to say it did send me loopy with headaches and non-stop tears!

Hope this helps,

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Had scan done linning is nice and thin and overies are how they should be.Still have a cyst but it hasn't changed since last scan so Julie said she had a feeling it might be ok to start other drugs tomorrow.Have to wait for a call from her tomorrow to see about the hormone levels or something not supporting the cyst.Worse thing that will happen is will have to stay on DR drugs for another week.But she didn't see to bothered by it so we will see xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies, well i done it,my pictures are on ********,its a little different to what u may all think it to be,but i love it and it means alot to me,sounds stupid but was thinking i could get it blessed    well u never no we all need something to give us hope.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Well done Shelley, you are brave!! I hope it did not hurt, and I really hope it brings you everything you want it to.

Sooty, great news that you can start on the next stage of your treatment, I hope the cyst does not stand in the way of treatment.

Lisa, glad that the Duchess was good, I want to see that at some point. How did you feel seeing your pregnant friend? I hope it went okay. It will be you this time next year so keep positive. 

Tricksy, your poor old mum! I hope the pain is abating and she is able to do some stuff for herself. You are good looking after her. It must be so hard losing the use of your hand and arm like that, especially with things you take for granted like washing your hair, taking a shower etc. 

Rivka, sounds like you have got an exciting time ahead too if you are heading off to the Czech republic. 

Cleo, did you see Wanted Down Under tonight? There are a couple on there wanting to relocate to Oz who have fertility problems. They are consulting an IVF specialist to see about treatment there. They look much older then you guys though and he is a chef so probably has boiled his balls over the years   The woman said that in Australia they encourage you to carry on with IVF no matter what your age is, rather than telling you to give up after a couple of attempts. They did not mention the cost though. Have you had anyone look at your house yet?

Bhopes, I hope the decorating goes well. Perhaps you could add some before and after pics!

Emma, how are things at home? Are you still acting as nurse for your DH? I hope you get an answer from your appointment today. 

Cathie, how did the estate agents visit go today? I hope the news was good.

Louie, the Chinese Elvis night was great (although the "Chinese" Elvis was actually Greek!) but you could not speak to others at the table once Elvis came on. I did notice that Wivenhoe House do a Christmas party night, but I am sure that there will be lots of other places doing similar things. We should all start looking around and seeing if there is anything that catches our eyes, as I bet that places get booked quite quickly. Sorry to hear the sad news about the soldiers. I hope your course went well. I used to work for a psychiatrist who specialised in post traumatic stress disorder which sounds similar, I hope it gave you some insight as to how to help people who have experienced trauma, it must be dreadful for them to witness such things.

Rachel, well done for getting your appointment though. Are you busy making lists of things to ask? I hope you don't have too long to wait. 

I am sorry that I have probably missed half of you out - I hope everyone is well and having a lovely evening. I can't believe it is dark already - winter will soon be here  

Speak to you all soon xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - love your tattoo hun i wish i was brave enough to have another one done - where did you get it done?  did it hurt there?

Sooty - Glad the scan went well and the nurse has put your mind at rest a bit

Julia - I was so chuffed with myself today i didn't get upset or anything i think its cos i've got so much hope now and i'm feeling more positive about everything.  How are you doing ?  Any funny feelings - any names yet?

Hi to everyone else 
Bye Lisa xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to vent some steam tonight - hope you don't mind! I met up with an old old friend who has a couple of children and she said that she was meeting up with some other friends (again they all have children)  but they've not asked me along.  It just upsets me so that I feel so outcast because I don't get invited along to things they plan (even things without the children in toe) and it just feels it's because I don't have children.  It really hurts me so much and makes me so upset.  I know their lives are different from mine and only one of them knows what's happening with dh and myself but it just hurts so much. 

Sorry for venting like this - I just seem to get upset at the slightest thing these days and need to give myself a good talking to 

Bx


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Sooty - glad that the scan went well and that the nurse confirmed the cyst shouldn't be a problem.

Lisa - well done for not getting upset! Keep up the positive feeling - I should learn from you  

B -   this is hurtful, and I know what you mean, it does make you feel cut out. People sometimes don't think about their behaviour. Fingers crossed that very soon you'll be concentrating on your being pg and not have time for them either!

LIttle Mo - how are you feel now so close to the date?

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI everyone,

still online just had a very busy week as usual!!

Finally got to see Mama Mia on wed night and loved it, Definately want to go again. other than that have been busy at work  
I called ISIS about the pill and basically they said well if you want to take it straight through you can   I said i don';t care what i do, how i take it as long as its right! Anyway after a bizarre conversation, i'm taking t non stop to 10th oct.

Lisa - glad lunch wasn't as bad as you thought. I always find it harder seeing pregnant firends rather thn friends who have kids. when they're pregnant hey look glowing but when they have the kids they look knackered and are running round chading heir tails!! I have a friend from the reprofit thread and she has just got pregnant with twins! It was her last go with frosties and shes 40. 

Julia - can't believe how little time you have left. No viewers on the house, but this doesn't surprise me with everything going on in the news. 

Spangle -was good to see you too hun, did you buy much else?? I got a belt like the one i tried on in Oasis but instead of £25 i paid £6! 

Shelley - loving the tattoo hun! that must have hurt?? How did you get on with ISIS? 

Tricksy - how you doing hun, feel like i havent seen you for ages!! Can you add my dates to the list? Base line 16th Oct, EC 31st   . How's Cropi doing?? Behaving herself??

Angel - hope you're feeling ok hun  

Sooty - glad scan went well. I have cycled twice now with an ando cyst nd i wasn't a problem. On my last cycle, Dr Boto drained it at ec.

Bhopes - its hard hun i know. To be honest my friends always invite me along and it drives me mad as the last thing i want to do is go somewhere with a bunch of screaming kids! Mine wouldn't be like that you see     Plus as i teach 33 kids everyday i don't really want to spend my free timewith them. My friends are very good though, they invite me but make it clear they won't be offended if i don't go and they fully undersand. As with going on things where the children aren't there, well they should invite you. Again though i find this hard as tom i'm going out all day with people who all have kids and i know that will be the main conversation..oh well i suppose i'll talk about my dog again!   I think its just never easy, i'm very lucky i have brilliant friends who are easy to talk to about this stuff, but i guess if they weren't then they wouldn't be my firends. Sending you a big hug as its crappy feeling like that  


Love to everyone else i know i've missed lots of you, i need to get my bum in gear and go to the gym. 

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bhopes -   life is so unfair with infertility already so it must hurt even more to find your friends are leaving you behind because of it as well.  

Shelley - cool tattoo.

Julia - great news about the scan. How's things with your mum at the mo?

Tricksy - your poor mum. Hope Cropi was better behaved for your lesson.

Lisa - glad you were ok with your friend. Might try to go and see the duchess as looked interesting.

Rachel - great news on the appt. 

hope the cycling ladies are doing ok.

I'm at my mums for a few days which means I can rest up and hopefully catch up on some sleep. Didn't work last nighttho  Had some v sad news about a friend who was pg but suffered her 10th miscrriage   and had a v sad book I was reading so was quite upset last night and couldn't drop off. Plus mixed news on the house valuqtions so not sure what to think but will leave that till less tired later: have a good one:


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

getting worried now still no call from clinic.Just called them and they said they will call meback and i'm sure they will.Just want to know if I have to inject tonigh or not xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well just heard they want me to stay with the DR drugs for another week.So got a scan on Thursday.They said my bloods were good with not much hormones in it.said they thought it was a persistant cyst what ever that is.Oh well here is to another week of DR.Can't help feeling deflated though xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sooty - sorry hun, is so frustrating when things get delayed.  


Went the gym then called in at asda and bought a book, no time for goodbyes. Did some housework then started reading it, couldn't it down and am half way through. Just off out for dinner..yum yum


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Hooray - Friday night!  

Sooty -     so sorry to hear they are delaying things for you.  Although I guess it is better to be on the safe side about the cyst I am not suprised you are feeling deflated and hope that all is OK next week when you go.

Bhopes - hope all goes well this weekend starting the DR drugs  .  Sorry to hear about your friends too  .

Tricksy - sorry to hear about your Mum   - hope that she is OK.

Shelley - saw your tattoo on ******** - it looks great - you are very brave and I hope it didn't hurt too much.

Lisa - hope it went OK with your friend yesterday and she didn't make any more insensitive comments to you.

Cath - sorry about your friend   - that is really sad.  What happened with the house valuation too - are the mixed views due to the housing market at the moment?

Cleo - have a nice meal out.  Strange advice from the ISIS then about the pill but it sounds right to me that you should take it all the way through.

Back on later in the weekend - hopefully about to persuade DH to take me out for some food tonight so I don't have to cook,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Its Friday       

Hi guys

Rachel - Hope DH takes you out for food tonight  

Cleo - A lady called Debz on the Reprofit board has said shes having twins - is this your friend ?  its great news isn't it    Glad you like Mamma Mia its great isn't it - i've seen it twice now    My sister went the other night to the sing a long version she said it was a right laugh    Whats that book about "no time for goodbyes"  it sounds like you can't put it down.

Cath - Ohh your poor friend    I can't even imagine how shes feeling right now its so sad and i hope you can get a bit of a rest at your Mums    What happened with the house valuation?

B - Big hugs hun     With friends it so hard i must admit that i do get fed up when your the only person without kids and all they do is "kids talk" all the time it makes me feel uncomfortable so i do tend to not go when its gonna be like that and if the kids are there its even worse,  we all know how you feel hun   

hi to everyone else
love lisa xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all,

Just wanted to apologise for my last posting, I guess I'm being really sensitive about things now.    Shouldn't take things to heart so I'm sorry for my rant.  Thanks for listening to me and for your advice - means a lot to me.

Sooty, I'm sorry about your news, have to keep positive and think that what ISIS recommened is the best advice.    to  you.

Rachel - hope you've gone out somewhere lovely tonight!

CathB - sorry about your friend, it's just so heartbreaking.  Hope you have some good news on your house soon.

Well DH and I have been hard at it today with painting our bedroom - and no major accidents from me either which is a miracle.  Think one more coat of paint tomorrow and we'll be done - woohoo!  Then I can put the new bedlinen on the bed which I bought months back and has been waiting until we decorate! 

My first injection is tomorrow and I don't feel as worried about it as I thought I would now.  Probably because the house is in turmoil with the decorating so I'm thinking about that more than the jabs.

Have a good weekend everyone - hopefully the weather will stay lovely.

   to all,

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - i read that book last week and i too could not put it down - loved it! hope you are back for good now  

Lisa - well done on being so strong with your freind hunny  

Cath - your poor friend   how very sad.......sorry you have so much going on at the moment - hope you feel rested after the weekend  

Rachel - hope you managed to talk your dh into taking you out tonight  

Sooty - i know its so frustrating having to wait hun but they know whats best for you at Isis - try and stay positive  

Bhopes - sorry you feel left out by your freinds hunny   

Tricksy -you never look like you need to diet hun 

Julia - hope you are enjoying your last few weeks being pg hunny - i still cant beleive it - i still smile as much now when i think about it as much as when you first told us!  

Right im off to look at Shell's tat on **....... be back in a min


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - your tattoo is lovely hunny - love the design and also you dont have to worry about colours fadeing either - i had one done 20years ago and keep meaning to get the colours redone cos its faded so much! where did you go? i went to Dave Ross for mine. Hope it brings you all the love and luck you deserve sweetie


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone when you have finished your 2 weeks of DR Drugs and they say it shuts your body down.Do you have low hormones then or none at all.sorry if this see's a stupid question x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sooty as far as I know it lowers your hormones to virtually nothing.....not quite sure though to be honest. Sorry you've got to d'r for another week but better to d'r for the extra time rather than getting to stimming and having your cycle cancelled......like Shelley did 

Em - How did hubby get on today?? Hope it went well  Trust me I really do need to lose some weight, naked in the mornings in not _too_ bad but in the evenings its really not nice at all  everything seems to get bigger, saggier and fatter the more the day goes on 

Bhopes - glad that your decorating has gone well, its good to do something to take your mind off of things. Don't worry about the jab in the morning, its easy, the thought of it is far worse than the actual doing it, you'll be fine  Please don't ever feel bad for venting on here, we all know how you are feeling and it doesn't make you a bad person.....just human 

Lisa - Hi hun, had a quick look in our diary and we can't do anything til we get back off holibobs, next weekend we are away, the weekend after we are going to see Lee Evans at the O2 and the weekend after we are away wooohoooo I'll get a date for you soon though promise 

Rachel - did you manage to persuade hubby to take you out?? did you go anywhere nice?? My Mum is ok, I went to see her today and took her to see my Nan who is in a home. Its really nice there and they have got a little hairdressers that you can use so I washed and set Nans hair and while she was under the dryer I washed my Mums for her as she can't get in the shower or bath cos of the plaster. She looked a bit 'fluffy' after my blow drying attempt but I think she was just pleased to get it washed!! going back round on Monday to do the same again  

Cath - our lesson last night was horrendous!! probably the worst pre test one we have ever had!!! never mind, tomorrow can only get better  Have a lovely couple of days at your Mum and Dads, you deserve the break. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend as well 

Cleo - Great to see you online again, it has been far too long since we got together. How about meeting up next week? Wednesday evening?? Are you free? I'll add your dates to the list in a mo.

Rivka - What are you up to this weekend?? hope you and hubby have got some time together. Have you booked your flights and hotel for Reprofit yet??

Julia - how are you feeling? hope everything is ok, don't forget I am only round the corner, if we can do anything just call, anytime of day or night and if we can help we will 

Shelley - loving the tatoo hun, your a lot braver than me, I've wanted one for years and never had the courage to get one done!!

Well I have just finished cleaning all of my tack for our show tomorrow, goodness knows whats going to happen! I havn't even looked at the first test since I last did it a month ago and we did the 2nd test (harder one) in our lesson yesterday and it was a nightmare. Cropi just kept tanking off with me, full pelt around the arena....not the idea at all!! I have got some little magic calmer for tomorrow and i have been assured its great stuff so we will see, knowing my luck it will send her to sleep and I won't be able to move her 

I really need to go and get my clobber ready, catch you all later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans how did you get on at your baseline scan on thursday?x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

had a lovely day today with some friends. We went to Aqua springs, bloody cheek though as the main big spa pool was ut of action and all they gace us was £1 off   Anyway when i got homw there was a message from the estate agents saying someone wanted to look at the house in an hour   so had to rush round getting it ready as dh wa at the football. They seemed to like it but they were seeing loads all day today and tomorrow.

Lisa - it is debz i know hun, she used to live in Colchester and i met her in the chat room one night. She's lovely and i'm so happy for her!! Twins as well!! The book i'm reading is about a girl who when she was 14 woke up in her house to find her family gone without a trace. It then moves on 25 years and she's trying to find them or anyone who knows what may have happened. Its realy good. Also just read Blind faith by ben Elton which i thought was excellent.

Tricksy - i can do wed hun. Where do you fancy going?? 

Cath - sorry to hear about your friend, its just terrible   I don't know how you pick yourself back up from that. any ideas about your house hun??

Angel - ah hun, you've just missed my typos!!!!   

Love to all


Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone

Cathie, I was so sorry to hear about your friend, how absolutely devastating for her. Has she been investigated? How dreadful for her  

Cleo, sounds like you had a nice day at Aqua Springs. I have never been but it does look nice. What a cheek about only giving £1 off - that is crap! I hope your viewers fell in love with your house   

Tricksy, how did it go today with Cropi? I told James you were doing a show today and he wanted to come along and watch, but I managed to persuade him that you might not want spectators! I hope it went better than your lesson the other day.

What gorgeous weather we have had today. We went to Wivenhoe and had a drink in the sunshine, it was lovely. 

Thanks everyone for your comments. To be honest, I am absolutely crapping myself, and am worried about every little thing. I won't be able to relax until the baby has been born and I know everything is okay. I know people will think I am being over anxious but I have scared myself by reading up about what can go wrong. Roll on 3 weeks' time!

Anyway, hope everyone is okay and having a nice weekend. xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - If its just us shall we meet up at the Yew Tree?? just round the corner from you and on my way home from Crop. If others are joining us how about the Ardleigh Crown?? pretty central for everyone??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - I am sure that I would be just the same as you, until Jemima   is in your arms you won't relax. I'm sure it will come round soon enough, have a hot curry, a good shag, a bounce on the trampoline (actually shag on the trampoline....less effort!!) and she'll be here in no time  

You could of come down today, we had a good laugh, James would of loved all of the horses. We had a errrm interesting time! Cropi was a little madam, I've put some pics on ********. She tanked off with me twice during the test, she had the devil in her! We managed a 6th again for our first test and amazingly we didn't come last in the 2nd one, we came 8th out of 11 so not too bad all in all.....plenty of room for improvement though....think that I'm going to send Cropi to my instructors when we go on hols for some intensive schooling work!! She won't know whats hit her!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa and Tricksy, just seen your photos on ********. Czech Republic looks lovely Lisa, and the rest of your wedding pics are gorgeous!!

Tricksy, your comments under your pics made me laugh .... I guess it did not go as planned then? Looks like you had fun though


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry Tricksy, I missed your post! Well done!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - Tanking around at 90 mph is not the idea!! She's meant to be relaxed, calm and supple   we had none!!! off to look at the rest of Lisa's wedding pics......

Lisa - Your Reprofit pics are great


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh  , you looked good though


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks hun xx you up for a little meet up with me and Cleo on Wednesday after we've finished work?? 5.30-6 ish??

Anyone else??


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend and enjoying the sunshine.  

Had my baseline scan on thursday and everything A OK so am now stimming. Scary Pen isn't actually so scary after all.  In fact, it hurts less than the down regging syringe which is good!  Felt fine again after my "episode" last weekend - that was all a bit strange - so happy house once more. 

I have spent most of the day planning my new furniture purchases for our new house; found a fab new planning tool where you can change the colours of the walls and add the actual furniture!  Shoudl have been out enjoying the rare sunshine but hopefully it will be sunny tomorrow too as Im off out for a pub lunch with family.

OOh, did I say my cat had kittens (hopefully a good omen ).  Well, she has had 4 - 2 boys; 2 girls - and last night she obviously decided she wasn't happy with them being in the house so decided to hide them.  We found them eventually across the road in one of the neighbours gardens!  She carried them one by one all the way over there.  I have now locked her in so she can't do it again!  Little sod!

Magic Beans xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Magic Beans said:


> OOh, did I say my cat had kittens (hopefully a good omen ). Well, she has had 4 - 2 boys; 2 girls - and last night she obviously decided she wasn't happy with them being in the house so decided to hide them. We found them eventually across the road in one of the neighbours gardens! She carried them one by one all the way over there. I have now locked her in so she can't do it again! Little sod!


    mental cat   glad you getting on ok with the stimming. As I said the thought of doing it is actually a lot worse than the real thing!!!

Its another beautiful day, been out for a ride already this morning, got home cooked some brekky and now catching up before I go and strip the bed and have a quick tidy up. Off to my Dads for lunch today to see them and my Nan. Nan's down for the week as its a year ago on Wednesday since my Grandad died  can't believe its gone so quick and I miss him so much


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
what a lovely weekend it is.  I did manage to get DH to take me out on Friday night (he never needs much of an excuse   ) and we went to China Chef in Colchester which was really nice, and then went out for the day yesterday with the dog for a long walk in the sunshine.  Planning to do a bit in the garden this afternoon.

Magic Beans - fantastic news that you have started stimming - glad you are getting on with the pen too.  You made me smile when you wrote about your cat moving the kittens and I hope it is a good omen for you as well  .

Tricksy - Glad your Mum is OK - I am sure she appreciates you looking after her.  Well done in your tests with Cropi too.  Hope you are OK though this week with your Nan   .

Julia - me and DH were in Wivenhoe yesterday too - this was where we went for our walk along the river Colne and then also went to the pub (the one on the waterfront - can't remember the name) on the way back for a drink - we didn't get there till nearly 4 though which was why we must have missed you.

Lisa - loved your Brno/Reprofit photos - especially the one of you in the Brno dragon!

Bhopes - hope the decorating is still going well.  How did your first injection go?

Sooty - how are you?

Emma - how did DH's appointment go?

Cleo - your book sounds good - may go and buy it to take on our holiday to Norfolk (unfortunately I am not anticipating that the weather will hold out two more weeks!).

Hello to everyone else - hope you are enjoying the weekend,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Rachel i'm ok thankyou.Feeling a little calmer today had a rough couple of days with lots of tears.Feel really scared about this cyst.Probably over reacting but worried incase it doesn't go and they cancel this cycle.Roll on Thursday when I have my next scan.

Magicbeans glad all went well with your scan and your on the next stage.Kittens how lovely.Been trying to get my other half to let me have a kitten for months now but he isn't so keen xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Wot a lovely sunny weekend its been great hasn't it    

We went into Chelmsford shopping yesterday and spent all our anniversary money we got and today we went to Steves mum and dads for dinner which was lovely and i am well and truley stuffed.....and i've put on 2LB,  Steve has now lost in total 35 LB and is at his goal weight now also his cholesterol is down to 4.3 now so that diet definately works....just wish i could loose a bit more (doesn't seem to work for me)    Maybe its got something to do with the fact that he has great willpower and i have zero willpower  

Sotty - Good luck for your scan on Thursday i'm sure it will all be fine try not to worry too much I know its hard  

Magicbeans - Great news that you are now stimming and ahhhhhh kittens how sweet i just mentioned them to my DH and he just said "NO your not having one"  have you got homes for them?  its gotta be a good omen surely  

Rachel - Glad you had a nice meal out on Friday i didn't think you'd have to twist DH's arm too much   When do you go to Norfolk on your hols?

Julia - I don't think your being over anxious hun i would be exactly the same if it was me i would be a jibbering nervous wreck but it won;t be long until you'll be holding your new baby    When are your feet getting photoed - have you had that done yet?

Cleo - that books sounds great i must look out for that one i love reading, have you read "A thousand splendid suns" thats a real good book.  Hope your viewers loved your house.  i thought that might be Debz as there was an announcement on the thread recently thats brilliant news (gives me loads of hope) Has she got any tips for us?

Tricksy - Great photos of you and Cropi it looks like you were having fun    Hope you had a nice time with your nan today and big hugs to you for Wednesday for yoour grandads anniversarry   Hope your ok hun    
I would love to come on Wednesday for the meet-up but Steve is going to the footie and will have the car so i can't get there maybe next time hey.

Rivka - how are you doing?  Not long now till you go - Have you got all your questions ready for Stepan?

Cath - How are you hun  

Hi to everyone else
love Lisa xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

what a lovely day!! feels like summer  Had a wierd day. babysat for my god daughter and her sister today for a few hours. They';re gorgeous, 3 and 1. They are so well behaved, no trouble at all. They wanted to sit all over us and have loads of cuddles....they're the cutest ever! Came back and started cleaning the garden. No news on whether the people yesterday like our house but you can never tell.

Lisa - had a look at your photos hun and it looks like a fab place to go for tx!! better than the industrial estate    Your wedding oics are gorgeous too. You look stunning, a gorgeous dress. Will look out for that book hun.

Tricksy - yep, i'm easy about wed. Won't mke it til 6 though. Will text shelley and see if she wants to come and deb as i think her internet is down.

[fly]Anyone else up for dinner on wed night??[/fly]

rachel - sounds like you've enjoyed your weekend. A holiday sunds fab hun, we went to Norfolk this year and the weather wasn't good. But there were lots of lovely pubs. Could have leant you the book but i've just given it to my mum. I have lots of others though if you want to borrow any?? I'm always lending booking out, i hate them just sitting on the shelf.

Magic beans - cats are so sill aren't they, fancy taking them across the road to your nighbours  bet they're so cute. What will you do with them??

Sooty - hope your scan brings good news.

Just cooking dinner,

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - wow steve has done really well - and what a releif that his cholesterol has gone done - he must be thrilled   ps who is that book written by that you mentioned to Cleo??

Rachel - glad dh took you out and that you had a lovely time x

Tricksy - goodness cant believe its nearly a year since you shared with us the sad news about your grandad - sending you big hugs your way    

Julia - im not surprised you are scared hun - just remember how much of a little fighter this babe is, i mean look how he/she has been a miracle already - im sure all we be well - you know where i am if you want to chat  

Dh had his consultant appointment on friday and was referred for an mri scan - an appointment has been made for tomorrow so will let you know how it goes - just hope we get some answers soon, he is so down in the dumps  

Sorry for lack of personals -   to everybody else 
love Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - shelley up for wednesday night so i said we'd go to the crown if that's ok??


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Cathie - glad you're have a nice relaxing time at your mum's. Your poor friend   this is so sad, I do feel for her.

Lisa - well done for DH! But you don't need to lose any weight hun. This weekend I managed to gather together all docs for Stepan and we made a list of questions so should be alright I hope. Getting quite excited about it now. Have you found a city guide for Brno anyway? I couldn't see any.

Sooty - sorry your dr for another week, what a pain. But of course it's better to be on the safe side and start stimming with everything cleared.

Tricksy - you're so good taking care of your mum and nan, I'm sure they appreciate it so. Well done on your tests with Cropi! 

Magic Beans - what a funny cat! And congratulations on the redecoration work, your house must look gorgeous now. Don't worry about the morning jab, you'll get so used to it in no time. Are you doing them yourselves or DH giving you the jabs?

Em - hope the MRI gives DH some definite answers, poor him (and you), this pain has been going on for far too long  

Cleo - glad you liked Mama Mia, what a feel good film. Have you heard anything from the people who viwed your house?

Little Mo - don't blame you for being worried, I'm sure I would have been. Fingers crossed little one comes along very soon!

Rachel - glad you had such a nice weekend, we were also in Wivenhoe this weekend - cycled there Sunday afternoon, it was gorgeous weather and the water so blue and clear.

We also had a good weekend, had a friend over for the weekend. We went with him and SIL and her BF to Frinton on Saturday and then they came over for dinner, which was very nice but then SIL &BF wouldn't leave for ages (they do tend to do this!), in the end I went up to sleep at midnight (DH already been up as he was knackered) and apparenty they stayed on until 2 am  . Then on Sunday DH and me went to lunch with our friend to the Wig and Pen, and when he left we cycled to Wivenhoe and had a nice relaxing time there looking at the ships.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All!

Hope you're all ok and had a lovely weekend - weather was fab!

Well DH and I finished the decorating Saturday and managed to heave everything back yesterday. We're both really chuffed we done it (knowing our lazy bones!), just need to think about the curtains and throw - and am thinking of doing a painting for above the bed although DH is dubious  

First & second injections have gone ok! Phew!  Got DH to do the jabbing bit as I couldn't quite pluck up the courage.  He was great which was a surprise as he hates anything medical.  This morning's injection was a bit nervy as it was first on weekday and I had dentist appt at 8am so needed to be up and out early.  DH made me do the jabbing bit but I couldn't manage the plunger.  He told me not to look but I couldn't do it if I didn't look so he took over.  It came up a bit red and sore today but I think its more me panicking than anything else.  You're right - it's not that bad after all.  I'm alternating legs so hopefully one area will have time to mend before the next area.  Did anyone have a little droplet of blood come out afterwards or also some buserilin?  I feel ok in myself though.  Was tired on Sat/Sun nights but I think that's more paint fumes than drugs!

Sorry just realised the time - got to dash off to body conditioning, will pop back a bit later.

Bx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

B - it's perfectly normal to have a droplet of blood and of medication come out, I had it all the time and ISIS said it was okay. Also the place going a bit red and sore is normal, I had that as well, it doesn't affect anything, just a skin reaction I think. Well done on managing these first jabs, you'll see it'll get only easier.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Right, I've huffed and puffed through class so am back to say hello again!

Rivka - thanks for letting me know about the droplet, am more at ease now.  Glad you had a relaxing weekend, it's lovely that bike ride to Wiv.  Have you taken your bikes over to Rowhedge or Fingeringhoe on the little ferry they have there?  That's good fun too.

Sooty - how you doing hun?  Don't fret too much, it'll all be ok I'm sure. Fingers crossed for Thurs.    

Magicbeans - how you getting on with stimming?  For the life of me I can't remember how to do the pen thing - think I was too bamboozled by it all when we went through it, so I'll give ISIS a ring to see if they can show me again. Lots of   for stimming.  You made me laugh about your cat & kittens - bless her!

Cleo - would love to come along to meet you all but have, perhaps a little madly, signed myself up for a printmaking course which starts Wed.  Me thinks there's going to be lots of prints for crimbo pressies/cards this year (as my family sighs in despair)   Perhaps another time?  Hope you have some positive news on your house.  

Little Mo - is your feet in the paper tonight? Will try to get a copy.  Hope you're doing ok.  

Lisa - well done on the weightloss - did you following a specific diet?  (I need all the help I can get, y'see!) 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  If anyone fancies meeting up sometime, perhaps we can arrange something? 

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Got back last night (straight into a night shift which seemed a good idea when I was planning the trip   ) and home this morning. V nice to be back with dh and the dogs. I love my mum but she's hard work, but I feel like I have to be as nice as poss to her for dads sake as she's quite lonely since he died and my sis is a bit mean to her. I really wish we had a nice easy week ahead but we've decided to put the house on the market asap to see if we can get any interest so there's lots to do. We're then going down to Devon for a few days next week so that we can see if Ilfracombe is somewhere we'd be happy living. All very scary as I love this place so much I don't really want to leave it but this opportunity might be worth it.

Bhopes - I had the bleeding and seepage as well. Well done for getting through the exercise class. I wish I had your energy.

Rivka - Not long till your trip now. I'll be making some fresh choccies during the week so let me know what you want for in flight munchies!

Lisa - those few pounds will probably drop off after a few days. You and dh have done really well. Glad you had a nice anniversary. 

Tricksy - I hope Cropi settles down again for you soon.   for your grandads anniversary.  

Magicbeans - that;s so sweet your cat carrying the kittens across the road. 

Cleo - good luck with the house selling. 

Julia - is the story with your feet online? If not I'll drag myself out to get a copy of the paper - do you do autographs  

Shelley - like the tatoo. How are things with you at the mo?

Rachel/Loui - are you up for dog walking any time soon? I am free Weds and Thurs eve this week if you are. 

Really sorry if I've missed you out - you've all been yakking too much whilst I was away! I did try to keep up but mums pooter has a French keyboard with all the letters in the wrong place so I gave up in the end. 

Cath x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my god.  i just typed a really REALLY long post and then it vanished!  grrrrrrr


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry, this won't be as long as its meant to be because I can't actually remember what I typed!  You are lucky I lost the message as it was probably a load of old waffle....

BHopes - the pen is easy.  Have a read through the booklet that comes with it.  It really is simple if you just follow the guidance. I loaded my pen up the day before (and put it back in the fridge obviously) so that I just had to get through the dosing and injecting on the day.  It will be fine!

Kittens - I have one little boy that needs a home black/tabby & white.  V cute!

I had my scan and btest today - have to up my meds but other than that they said everything seems OK. Although they couldnt find my left ovary but apparently I neednt worry about that!  Back on Weds for another round with Dildo Cam....  nice!

Hows everyone?  Good weekends had by all I hope?


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just catching up with a few personals:

Lisa - you don't need to loose any more weight and looked lovely when I last saw you.  Also the diet probably is not working as well for you because you did not eat as much rubbish as Steve did in the first place, so try not to worry although it is always sickening when men can loose weight so much easier than women can.

Tricksy/Cleo - sadly I can't make it Wednesday either as my DH is also out with the car, but hopefully next time will be able to come.  Have a nice time though.

Cleo - thanks for saying you would have lent me that book but no problem to buy it, but it is always better when one gets recommended than buying a rubbish one as I only ever get a chance to read properly when we go away.

Emma - how did DH's appointment go?

Rivka - glad you had a good weekend too - sounds like Wivenhoe was the place to be!

Bhopes - you'll get the hang of the injections soon and you'll be doing it without even thinking about it - in fact I think I am a bit of a control freak and always did my own injections rather than DH apart from when I was on the Gestone which I could not do.

Cath - good luck putting your place on the market  !

Sooty - sending you lots of     for Thursday.

MagicBeans - glad your scan went well and you are getting used to the famous dildocam   !  I think they had trouble finding one of my ovaries once as well (I seem to remember it has happened to a few of us at some point) so hopefully it will be back in place for you on Wednesday!

Cath/Loui/Dogwalkers - I can't do Wednesday but could probably do Thursday evening for a walk - it would be nice to get another one in before the clocks go back which is scarrily soon!

 to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - awwww thanks for always asking after dh hunny - his mri scan went well thanks but we wont know if anything shows up until we see consultant next tuesday - still all seems to be taking an age to find out whats wrong but i guess at lease we have the ball rolling now   how are you?

Cath - bet you did miss dh but how nice of you to go visit your mum - good luck with sorting your house ready to sell - you are always on the go you are  

magicbeans - i remember them having trouble seeing my left ovary too during my scan   good luck for weds hun  

Rivka - sounds like you had a hectic weekend hunny! 

Can we see Julias feet in the paper online does anyone know ? oooerrr that sounds a bit odd me wanting to see her feet   

Gotta dash - Again!

Hope everyone else is ok
Love Em x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps can i have some more bubbles please - i have been stuck on 5000 for ages


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Watcha girls

Wots happened to the weather   
I've just had my dates confirmed by Reprofit today and i've booked my accomodation now for next year so its just the flights left to do now but i wont do them till next year.

Cleo - Aww thanks for saying about my wedding photos    A thousand splendid suns is by Khaled Hossieni, he also wrote the Kite Runner don't know whether you've heard of that one too.  I haven't got the book or i would lend you it I borrowed it myself but its really good I read it in a few days    Have you heard anything back from your viewers?

Rachel - When do the clocks go back?  its so dark early now    That depot shot i have to have is in the bum i think - Did DH have trouble doing yours - I don't know whether i trust Steve with a sharp object    

Magic Beans - good luck for your next round with the dildo cam - they had problems with one of my ovaries once it was hiding    I would love to give one of your kittens a home but DH won't let me  

Em - Glad all went well today and fingers crossed for Tuesday    Just gonna blow you some  

Cath - Glad your visit to your Mums went well,  i hope it all goes well this week with putting your house on the market it sounds like you'll be busy for the next few weeks then,  Great idea to check out Ilfracombe next week its understandable that your feeling frightened about it all its a really big step but it will be fab - Can we come and visit you  
Is DH going to the footie on Wednesday - Steves going and there on telly this saturday too.

Rivka - Not long now till your trip - are you excited?  I didn't get a map as its really easy to get about but i think they sold them at the tourist info centres also there was one in the hotel which we looked at so they've probably got one at your hotel.  I'd love to hear all about it when you get home. 

B - Glad all went ok with the jabs don't worry by the end you'll be a dab hand at jabbing    The diet me and DH were on was a low cholesterol one as he was told by the doc he had high cholesterol and told to loose weight so they gave us this diet sheet which he followed - If you want a copy pm your email address and i can forward it to you.

Little mo - Are you counting down the days hun?  Any ideas on names yet?

Tricksy -    

Shelley/Loui/Debs- Where are you?  

Sam - Your very quiet is everything ok?

Liz/Spangle/JoJo - Hi girls  

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

i'm bliming freezing tonight   need to light a fire but can't be bothered to walk up the garden for the wood. I'm very lazy!!!
Estate agents called with feedback from the viewers, so i'm guessing they didn't want it. I'm sure their feedback will annoy me too!!  other than that had an ok day.....

Em - sorry hun i must have missed what's wrong with your dh?? Hope he'e ok hun  

Cath - big decisions hun with selling up but i'm of the opinion Go For IT!!!! Hope you have lots of viewers, they're a bit thin on the ground for us!!

Lisa - thanks for that i'll look out for it. And i'm with rachel , you really don't need to lose any weight!!

Magic B - i've had a hiding ovary too but it soon came back.

love to everyone

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

This is just a quickie as will try and get on later to do personals.

Yes, my feet were in the gazette!! I have just had a look on the website but don't think it is on there. It is just a pic of Brenda with my feet. I was surprised as there is a huge pic of one of my friends in the same page at Fingrinhoe Wick! The article was about Brenda and her reflexology so the only time I was mentioned was under the photo. 

Lisa, I am definately counting the days - 21 to go, although I am not looking forward to all that pain! Names still have not been chosen as Gord believes you have to see the baby before you can name it. Unfortunately he does not like a lot of girls names due the them being the names of ex girlfriends so a boy would be easier lol. 

Anyway, hopefully be back on later. Oh, and please count me in for meeting on Wednesday, looking forward to it.

Speak later xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sooty - Good luck for Thursday    

Em - your poor DH, I hope you get some answers soon. In one way it would be good if they can find a problem so that they can fix it ASAP. He must be feeling so depressed at being away from his normal routine for so long. And big hugs for you for looking after him for all this time.  

MagicBeans - Aww, bless you cat for taking her kittens across the road. I really hope that is a good omen for you getting pregnant in the not too distant future - although we don't want you taking your little ones across the road when the time comes!  

Liz - Are you on ********? Would love to see any recent pics of Faith, I bet she is a handful now lol! Hope we can all catch up with you soon.

PiePig - You are being very quiet. Are you away? Hope all is well with you.

Sam - How are you doing? Hope you are okay. 

Jo - thanks for your message. It was lovely to hear from you. I hope to reply some time soon!!  

Louie - How are you doing? How is DH doing? I hope he is safe and well and that you are coping okay.  

Tricksy - Big hugs for your grandad's anniversary   This last year must have been so hard for you. You are such a star, looking after your mum and nan. How are your hairdressing skills coming on?  

Bhopes -  well done on the decorating, and starting your injections too! Are you artistic then? I don't think I would be able to manage a painting. I have never been good at art - one year at school I tried to pass off a drawing that my brother had done as my own, but the teacher knew it was not mine as I was so crap!

Lisa - Fab news re booking your trip for next year. You are organised! I hope the time goes quickly for you between now and then. Are you going to put a Ticker on countdown? 

Rachel - When are you off on holiday? I hope you have a lovely time. I am sure you will. And having a couple of good books to read will be nice and relaxing too, even if the weather is not fantastic. 

Cath - I think you are making the right decision about trying the new business. You don't know until you try! I hope you get a lot of interest for your house and can sell it ASAP. It must be heartbreaking to sell it though, especially as you love it there so much. Like Lisa said, we will all come down and visit!!

Cleo - Have you warmed up? Get the dog to sit on your lap (or your hubby lol). How is work going? How are your new class? I hope they are all being good for you. It must be difficult waiting for buyers to come and look at your house. There was a chap on the radio who said that he had had his house on the market for 6 months with NO viewings. I hope you are more successful than that! 

Rivka - You sound very organised for your trip. I hope you are as impressed as Lisa and her hubby seem to be with Reprofit. 

Shelley - Are you used to having your tattoo yet? Have all of your clients noticed it? Looking forward to catching up with you soon.

Wow, there are so many of us now, and probably a few that I have missed, so sorry to those that I have not mentioned. I hope everyone is having a nice evening.  xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

A real quickie from me as I've just sat down! Had my nails done and just scoffed some dinner down far too quickly and now feel a bit icky   

Wednesday at the Crown is great, was 6 o'c the time  Who so far?? Cleo, Shelley, Julia and me??    Really looking forward to catching up again, its been far too long   

Lots of Love to everyone

Night night

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Julia - you made me laugh about ex-girlfriends   not long to wait now.

Lisa - good that you are so organised in advance. But what if you get a cancellation? Would you go for it? We are getting quite excited, yes! My mum is too, bless her   I'm trying to think about it as a weekend away and then only worry about the actual appt on Monday, see if it works!

Cathie - don't blame you for being apprehensive as it's a big step, good idea to go down there again to see how you feel about the place. Hope you get good viewings. You're such a sweetie about the chocs! Would you have any of the white with raisins or cranberries, we both love them  

Magic B - those dildos are a pain, hope they see your ovary clearly next time, v often when I have those scans they fish around for ages until they find my ovaries.

Tricksy -   about your grandad's anniversary. Sorry can't make it on Wednesday, we're taking a day off and going to London. Have fun, would miss you.

Loui - how are things? Hope DH is okay.

Em -   for finding out on Tuesday what the problem is, I so much hope they can sort DH out soon.

Rachel - is your holiday soon? Hope you'd love Norfolk as we do. Only now I remembered the name of the place we stayed in a couple of times   Blakeney. Is that where you're staying? It's lovely there.

Cleo - hope you get other viewers, it seems like it's picking up if people are looking at houdses again. How strange that they give you feedback, we never did that when we bought our house!

Shelley - are you okay?

Debs - how are things with you?

Liz and Sam - how are the little ones doing?

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Angel10 said:


> ps can i have some more bubbles please - i have been stuck on 5000 for ages


I've got you to 5,100 Angel! 

Rachel x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel said:


> Angel10 said:
> 
> 
> > ps can i have some more bubbles please - i have been stuck on 5000 for ages
> ...


  thanks Rachel


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Just sneaking in at work.

Loui - I just read on another thread about discussions in the MOD to help army families with IVF, recognising that because such tx is PCT-related it is an issue with the moving around associated with the army. This is the link http://www2.army.mod.uk/aff/health_additional.htm#IVFPCT
(FF is not responsible for the link blah blah blah).
Seems that it's only early days but thought you may be interested to follow it up. I do hope they make such allowances and make things easier for you 

Hope everyone else is well. What a chiily day!

Rivka x

/links


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Sorry I haven't been on - you guys have talked through 5 pages since I was last on!!!

Tricksy/Cleo/Shelley and Debs - I would love to come tomorrow night for a meal. Could you give me directions to the Crown please (i.e. the village it's in). I'll see you tomorrow...

Rachel/Cath - I may be going up to Birmingham on Thurs and I'm at the meal tomorrow so I'm afraid I can't make it. Sorry.

DH is doing fine - flying lots and having to write lots of annual appraisals for his soldiers so he is finding it very hard to find time to sleep.

Soory no personals.

Went to local GP yesterday for a smear (yuk) and to see if she would do my level 1 immune blood tests. She said that as they are for implatation failure she wouldn't know what the expected results should be, so she fobbed me off. I will definately be paying for them all myself. Trouble is, because DH needs to do the more advanced ones too, and because they need to be done as close to the next IVF cycle as possible, I can't get on with them just yet. So, what with not knowing whether I can have a referal for the 2 more free goes at a clinic that recognises immune tests and treatment (i.e. be referred to ARGC or CARE Notts), I don't know what to do. DH is unable to help with the decision making sadly. Any ideas?

loui xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just saying a quick hello as wanted to let you know that I hadn't forgotten you all.  We don't have a computer at home now so am only going to manage to log on whenever dh manages to bring a laptop home from work or I have the cheek to spend ages on friend's computers.

Little mo - In case I don't manage to post again (though I hope I can) I just wanted to wish you the best of luck for a quick labour.  I'm really looking forward to hearing your news. 

Everything is going well for me at the moment.  We are just back from a weekend in Weymouth.  Just couldn't believe how lucky we were with the weather.

Hi to everyone else, hope I get the chance to catch up properly another time.

Loui - You just posted while I was reading this.  I am really sorry that you are stuck and just having to wait while the PCT sort themselves out.  One thing about the immune tests though.  I had an online friend who was diagnosed with an immune problem at the ARGC.  I'm really sorry but I can't remember what the name of it was (I think high TNF or something like that).  Now she had to delay her treatment cycle for several months while she had treatment for this immune problem.  It was only when her levels were low enough that they let her cycle.  When she did she got pregnant despite several BFNs elsewhere.  

Sam 

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - I'll pm you directions, its very easy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

just got in, late tonight as been to the gym then got air in my tyres and petrol... i know i live such an exciting life!!!  Finally managed ot get feedback from viewers, they loved the house but wasn't keen because next door are council owned. Nigel has lived there for donkeys years, a single man on his own. Oh well, i knew their comments would annoy me!!

Tricksy/julia/shelley/loui - really looking forward to tom night. I'll get there for 6. I got a text from Deb, she's in spain!!! Lucky her.

Love to everyone else, dh just lit a fire.... i knew there was a reason i got married    
love me xxxxxxxxxxx

Ps -   the new woman i'm working with this year is lovely but today we were talking and she asked me the dreaded question!! "are you going to have kids??" could have screamed at her.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - why do people ask such insensitive questions...now I just tend to say....we'd love kids and its not for the want of trying....that normally shuts them up and makes them feel suitably stupid for asking   

Sam - Great to see you back online. ~What a pain you havn't got a computer, lets hope hubby brings the laptop home regularly!! Have a nice couple of days away xx 

Loui - See you tomorrow xxx 

Rivka - shame you can't come tomorrow 

and everyone else who can't make tomorrow either  

Going to nip off and do a few emails I keep forgetting to reply too! 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - you poor thing, what is it that makes people think they can ask such a personal question, despite yours/all ours circumstances its really got bugger all to do with anybody else - i shut a collegue up the other day when she was moaning about the mess her 3kids made - firstly i asked why she had them if she was moaning about them and secondly told her how bloody lucky she was to have them - some people   big hugs -  

To those meeting tomorrow, hope you have a lovely time - wish i was coming but should be seeing mama mia finally tomorrow night  

Off to watch a film with dh now - been to work today and took Dexter to puppy classes - need a rest now  

Love and hugs to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy for the directions...I'll see you tonight.

Loui x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me - 

Tricksy/Shelley/Cleo/Loui/Julia - I hope you are all are having a nice time tonight and have a drink for me!

Lisa - after the first one DH only had trouble doing my depot shot when he had had a few drinks (which unfortunately was quite often   and more painful for me!) - will give you some tips when I next see you but am still happy to help out when you need it if you like?

Julia - I am off on holiday next Saturday and can't wait!  

Rivka - it is Blakeney we are staying in Norfolk so let us know if you have any tips about where to visit?

Loui - sorry to hear your GP was not much help yesterday.  I think you are in a horrible position about not knowing when or where to have your immune tests   (hopefully I will be able to give you a bit more info on the testing the ARGC do after our consultation next month and find out what testing they do for the men as Sam has previously said they didn't do any blood tests on her DH) but I hope that the time goes quickly for DH and that January comes around before you know it and while you are waiting the PCT will make some decisions on which clinics people are able to approach for their free IVF goes.  I would have thought though that even if you do have the immune testing done while you are waiting as the NHS won't pay for this anyway it shouldn't make a difference - to be honest I hadn't considered the fact they may delay your IVF if your tests show up something like with Sam's friend, so maybe it is better to get on with this in the interim - it is so hard to know what to do for the best  

Cath - are you still up for a walk tomorrow or shall we go another time when Loui can make it?

Anway better go,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Julia,Cleo,Loui,Tricksy, Shelley- have a great time tonight i wanted to come      But i'm home alone and in charge of the remote  

I had a bit of a scarey thing last night i went out with my sister and was driving home along the back roads last night after dropping her home and i saw ahead someone standing in the middle of the road this was at around midnight!!!  and he had a traffic cone in his hand it really scared me my heart was thumping i was just about to stick the car in reverse and he walked off..........wot a weirdo!!!  

Rivka - thinking of you for Friday for your Reprofit trip hun - will you let me know how you get on?  I would take a cancellation but i really don't think theres any chance of it happening as reading the boards i don't think anyone has ever been given one?

Em - Hope you enjoy Mama Mia

Cleo -    for the silly woman at work  

Rachel - Yes i need some tips or should i say Steve needs tips    I've always done my own jabs (control freak!  ) i meet need your help  



Ta ta for now
love lisa xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Lisa

Just read your post I had that a Friday night about 3 weeks ago 11.30 at night where Longridge meets greenstead except all mine had was his pants on and he dropped those and danced in the road for 3 minutes, I saw EVERYTHING!!!!
Was a bit flustered and did not know what to do at the time, wish I had put the windows down added some music and full beams on instead I locked the doors and waited as he would get bored before me, which he did!  

xxx

Hope you are all OK, just got Cleo's message sorry could not make it xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Spangle can you give me the exact location and time to see the man... i could d with a laugh     

Julia - you look blooming lovely!!!

Loui  - have fun clubbing!!

Shelley - thinking of you hun. Make sure you let me know how tom goes.

Tricksy - good to see you hun and if you need any help let me know.


Angel - it really took me by surprise when my colleague asked. Now adays most people know what's going on wiht me, its only work people that don't. I know she didn't mean anything but its such a personal question. Hope you enjoy Mama Mia, i though it was fab!!!

lisa - hope you're flicking the channels to your hearts content!!

Hi to everyone else  love me xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley, Cleo, Loui and Julia - it was great to see you all again tonight, its been far too long and I really enjoyed catching up again. We need to do it more often and I think that is was a good place to meet, the food was yummy   

We talked about the Christmas meet up tonight and between the 5 of us there was not one Saturday night in December that we could all do but we can all make the 29th November.....can everyone else make that date 

We thought that it would be nice to just let our hair down and have a good night, I'm going to find out about The Marks Tey hotel (£34.95, 3 course meal and disco), Butterfly Hotel (from £30, 3 course meal and disco) and The Holiday Inn do a dinner and disco night as well, or there is the chinese, Banquet 1408, top price menu is £28 per person. We thought that there would be at least 20 of us?? We listed.....

Tricksy and dh
Shelley and dh
Julia and dh
Cleo and dh
Loui and friend
Lisa and dh
Rivka and dh
Emma and dh
Debs and dh
Rachel and dh 

sorry if I've forgotten anyone....everyone is welcome but I was not sure if any of the newish girls would like to come too?? your all welcome and just let me know so that it gives me a better idea of how many I am trying to find space for. If anyone has got any ideas on where to go then just let me know. I'll start ringing a few places tomorrow. 

We all thought that it would be too much to arrange another meet up for us girlies before the Christmas one so we'll meet up again in the pub (a pub) in about 4 weeks and try and keep it regular. 

Lisa -     I'd of pooped my pants I think!!! how scary


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for a nice evening tonight girls, it was lovely to catch up with you. Louie, I hope you have a lovely night clubbing with your friends and that you don't flag too early  

Tricksy, thanks for the lift home, it was really appreciated, was great to see you too. I forgot to say, Brenda was asking about you today too.

Shelley, hope you did not get jumped on when you got in lol  

Cleo, was great to see you too. I am feeling really really optimistic that the luck of the board will change soon and you will all be as fat as me in the coming months!

Lisa and Spangle, wow these men in the street must have been scary, although I would have found the naked dancing quite amusing  . Take a pic next time!!

I agree with Tricksy, meeting up for a meal every month or so is a fab idea. I will try and think of some decent places to go for a night out for Christmas, looking forward to it. I have just had an email from my friends and they are taking me to the Marks Tey Hotel for a night out for my 40th, so would prefer not to go there twice, although will go with the flow. Will try and do a bit of research tomorrow too.

Hope everyone is having a nice evening xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. Hope those of you meeting tonight have a nice time. 

Rachel - I'm afraid I can't do tomorrow now either. Some friends I thought were coming on SAturday can now only make tomorrow night.   Maybe the week after next?

Loui - lots to think about. It must be hard trying to make decisions without dh  

Em - any news on the results for dh? Hope you enjoy Mama Mia. I've still not managed to see it but am hoping to sneak out one night soon. Well done for telling that woman what for!

Sam - lovely to hear from you that all is still going well. 

Cleo   for the insensitive comments. I'm in the Tricksy school of thought and just tell them we can't have them so that they feel more embarrassed for asking than I feel cross. still hurts though.


Debs - hope you're computer gets fixed soon - we miss you. 

Rivka - choc order noted. 

Lisa - are you going to the footie tonight as well? I'm going with dh which should be nice as we'll have a meal out beforehand.

Hope the ladies going through tx are all doing ok. I've managed to lose track again  

We were supposed to have an agent round this afternoon to take pics of the house to put on the market but I have been growing more and more nervous of putting the house on the market so we're holding off till we've been back down to Devon and spent a few days making sure we like the place (all booked for next week). So paintbrushes were put down for today and I've been trying to sort out my reciepts etc to send down to my accountant. I know there are a few receipts missing but it looks like we might have made a small profit last year - yippeeeeee. Down side is I'll have to pay tax on it  

Oops - hit post on this about 8 hours ago but it didn't go. Sorry if it's all out of date now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Tricksy / Shelley / Julia / Cleo / Loui - glad you had a nice evening out, sounds like fun.

Loui - maybe you could ask ARGC about timetables for tests to know how long it should all take and then decide when you want to do them, if that makes sense?

Cleo -   I hate it when people ask me this question, usually I'm unprepared and don't know what to say.   that this cycle is your turn and v soon you'll not get such insensitive questions asyou'll be preggars.

Lisa - how scary! What a weirdo. We're getting quite excited about the trip now. On the Reprofit thread one girl pm'd me to say she got a cancellation, but it's only one. I guess they hardly happen as you say.

Cathie - good idea to hold things back until you've been to Devon again and got the feel of things. See you Friday!

Sam - glad to hear all is well with you.

Hello everyon else, it's too late so I'm going to sleep now. 

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've rung the Holiday Inn who are full up for all November dates and the Ramada Jarvis Butterfly Hotel are going to send me over some info on email. I'll let you know what its like. Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Wheres the Ramada Jarvis Butterfly    Never heard of it What about that nice chinese in Stanway?


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello!

Just a quick post from me as I sneak on from work (should be doing lots of things but can't engage my brain!).

Sooty - wanted to wish you luck for you scan,  hope you get on ok    

Cleo - sorry about your colleague asking you.  I get it all the time and people are so insensitive they don't think.  I just want to scream at them - one day I may just do so!

Lisa/Spangle - that's way scary.  Do you think you should report it?  Maybe it's students just larking about.

Tricksy - would be fab to meet with you guys.  Will text DH see if wants to come along.  I'm a bit awkward though as I work in London so normally don't get home til 7ish - would that be a problem?

Magicbeans - how you getting along?

Right best press on before I get screamed at from above!  Hope you're all ok.  Sorry if I've missed you.

Hope you've all got exciting things planned for the weekend - am having my hair coloured!  Can't wait there's too many greys poking their way through - me thinks it's the worry of all this tx.

TTFN and lots of     to you all.

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, just had a quick look and the Rose and Crown and the Red Lion Hotels in Colchester are both doing party nights. I quite fancy Banquet 1408 but just depends on whether people want entertainment too. What does everyone prefer? Or Milsoms do a party night, http://www.milsomhotels.com/christmas/brochure/index.html, bit pricier though. Also Prested Hall does a Christmas meal but not sure if they have entertainment on or not.

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone just had another scan and the cyst is still there.Good thing is it hasn't changed so will find out for sure tomorrow if I start stimms.they said worse case would be having to DR for another week and start stimms the next day.Hope it's tomorow as had enough or DR now.Hope you are all ok
Magicbeans how are you on your stimming drugs?xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Sooty - good news the cyst hasn't changed, hope they give you the ok to stim from tomorrow  

Tricksy - forgot to say thanks for getting info for a pre-Christmas do, we haven't got any plans for 29th Nov (usually don't think that far  ) - hope we manage to get into the Chrombo spirit by then as it's almost a month in advance!

Rachel - I'll pm you about Blakeny.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Re Chrimbo Get Together.....before we look any further, what do people want?? We need to get this sorted out pretty quick as a few places I have phoned are booked up already.....

Do we want somewhere with a meal and a disco afterwards or just a nice meal?? We are not there to talk 'shop' stuff so no need to worry about being overhead. We just want a good time and I don't care where that is!!!

The chinese is really nice, fantastic food but no disco. We went there for a works Xmas do last year and had a good laugh.

What do you all want   

*Confirmed as Coming

Tricksy & hubby
Lisa & hubby
Rivka & hubby
Loui + 1
Little Mo & hubby *

BHopes - when we meet up during the week we normally meet about 6 but will stay at the pub until about 8 so your more than welcome to join us when you get back. The Chrimbo meal is for girls and boys


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Chrimbo Meal - We're easy,  i've never been to any of the places but the chinese sounds good


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy, Cleo, Julia and Shelley - I had a great meal - thank you so much. I didn't go clubbing in the end - I wasn't meeting them until 9.30 so I went home, and you can guess the rest! I fell asleep with the tv on!!!

Sooty - good luck with the go-ahead for stimming  

Rachel and Rivka- thank you for thinking of me. I've taken your advice and have now decided to contact CARE Notts and find out how long immune tests are valid for. If I can start them now and they are valid for a year that will be great. 

Tricksy, did you phone your GP today? Thanks for reassuring me that we can get an NHS referral to eny clinic for the free NHS goes    

Spangle/Lisa - gosh, you were both very brave. I'm not sure what I would have done. I'm too chicken to open the window and turn the radio up!!!

Chrimbo - how about the Chinese and then Escape afterwards as it is almost opposite (the guys can huddle around the bar and watch us dance!). Escape is a nighclub. As it offers buses into and out of town that takes care of the majority of the drive there and back!

Hello to everyone else,

Loui xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just another quicky from me.  Glad those of you who went out had a nice time last night and will try and make the next one.

Lisa/Spangle - seems there are some right wierdo's about on the roads at the moment!  

Julia/Tricksy - thanks for looking up the venues for the Xmas meet - count me and DH in for 29th November - any venue is fine for us although the Chinese or Milsons sounds nice.

Bhopes - will be lovely to meet you at the meet.  How's the downregging going?

Cath - hope all goes well in Devon next week - I am afraid I can't do a dog walk the week after though as that is when we are away in Norfolk but hopefully we will sort something out soon even if it is on a weekend.  Well done on making a profit on the business this year too (although I would be suprised if you hadn't with all your lovely chocs!).

Rivka - it was lovely to see you for our run earlier.  Thanks ever so much for your pm about Blakeney -I've just had a read and it sounds like there is lots to do there.  Have a lovely weekend in Brno and lots of     for Monday - will be thinking of you.

Sooty - keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow hun and hope you can start stimming soon    

MagicBeans - how are you doing?

Cleo - forgot to say yesterday sorry about the person in work   and also that the viewer did not put an offer on your house (I am not suprised their feedback annoyed you either).  Hopefully the next person wont be so narrow minded.

Loui - good luck with CareNotts - keep us posted how you get on.

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls - i will just add where im at with the Christmas meetup - Obviously we cant commit to anything at the moment cos we just dont know where we will be at with dh's back, but it would make our lives easier if the meet was a little closer ipswich way, for example milsoms as somebody suggested. If you all fancy a disco afterwards we are having the firemans ball in the village where we live,  4pound a ticket if your interested, it normally goes on til 1am if you are looking for a late night! If nobody wants to come this far we would still like to come cos we can pop our heads into the firemans ball after dinner. I dont want the arrangements to be made just to suit us incase for some unknown reason we cant make it........hope that all makes sense!!!  

Off to read the other posts, will try to do personals in a bit


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

count me and dh in for the xmas meal. I'd like somewhere with a bit of an atmosphere so a dinner and disco sounds good but understand its whatever yo can get so i'm easy....... No jokes please!!!       Also as i live in Colchester i would prefer it here.  Don't want much do i     

Actually tricksy if you could arrange for Robbie Williams to perform as well that would be great!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,


well finally got the laptop working again   

julia,cleo,tricksy,loui it was lovely seeing u all wednesday nite,julia ur looking fab not long now honey.

count me and greg in for the 29th nov and angel the firemans ball sounds fab but dont think dh would like it as i will be eyeing up all the hunky fireman in there uniform.     .sorry but this was just a quick hi by tonight sorry but hope everyone is ok.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sheley have you seen her yet??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yes and it was crap today im very disapointed,waste off money.how ru sweetie?x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - oh hun why?? What happened?? Sorry to hear that. Hope she hasn't upset you. I'm ok. Love your new picture.xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

*Confirmed as Coming - Guest appearance by Robbie Williams just for Cleo 

Tricksy & hubby
Lisa & hubby
Rivka & hubby
Loui + 1
Little Mo & hubby 
Cleo & hubby
Shelley & hubby
Rachel & hubby*

Em - I know its a pain that its that little way away, if you can manage to come your more than welcome to stay at ours? Milsoms is a bit of a no go as you can't book a table  You can only book for Christmas Day/Boxing Day and NY Day, the is lovely food though. The Chinese is about 10 mins further on the A12, its only a couple of mins off the main A12 at Tollgate.

Loui - when did you last wander from the chinese to Escape as I'm almost positive its a lot further than almost opposite!!! its got to be about a mile I would of thought I may be wrong though....it happens occasionally   Poor you falling asleep last night, it was those cocktails that did it eh!!!! It was great to see you last night, your amazing how you deal with everything, you are so positive and its great to see you happy despite all you have to cope with  If we did chinese and then escape, Si and I would probably give the club a miss. I'm really not sure that lots of alcohol, dancing, nightclub and my husband will go together very well!!! That won't stop anyone else going though who wants to.....may be a good compromise, that way everyone gets a little of what they want


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Shelley - oh hun why?? What happened?? Sorry to hear that. Hope she hasn't upset you. I'm ok. Love your new picture.xxxx


Ditto Shell, are you ok?? xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> *Confirmed as Coming - Guest appearance by Robbie Williams just for Cleo
> 
> *


*

[fly]                                           [/fly]

[fly]WOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]*


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Anything for you hun


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

And Robbie is single at the moment too!!!

Gawd, this is going to be hard arranging somewhere isn't it? Perhaps we should just arrange a meal in town and then those that want to go on drinking/dancing afterwards could go onto somewhere like Roberts? Also if it is at the end of November we could choose any restaurant in town rather than an actual "christmas meal" so we would not have to worry about deposits etc. Emma, I like your idea but think we would need to organise a minibus for everyone from Colchester. Or how about booking the private room at Banquet and booking a Robbie Williams tribute singer?  http://www.robbiewilliamsandratpacktribute.co.uk/ is just a suggestion (although don't know about the price, found him on the Essex Entertainment website)

Shelley, it is such a shame you did not get a good reading today. Perhaps she was having an off day. 

Righto, I am off to bed. I have had hard day watching the cleaner clean the house lol and then I went to my friend's for tea, cake and gossiping so need my bed now. Night night xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley 

Tricksy/Loui - Escape is a good mile from Banquet 1408.

We also have two spare rooms if anyone from farther away wants to stay. You'd just have to cope with golden retrievers and chocolate (not together).

I think we could do a Xmas do but end of Nov is really busy for us so can't guarantee we'd be free just yet - need to see how big my corporate order for the bank is this year before I can commit. Banquet 1408 would be fab though.........and I don't mind driving to make sure you can all get there as I don't tend to drink much anyway.

Cleo - didn't realise you were a big Robbie fan. Apparently he has a penthouse flat in Ilfracombe which is visible from the balcony at the shop we're looking at. A telescope would see into his place from the flat above   (NB FF does not condone stalking or peeping tommery) 

Off to bed shortly. Lots to do tomorrow.

Rivka - will see you at 11.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo - I agree, its hard to cater for everyone. Town that time of year is going to be getting busy, plus its payday weekend, can't off the top of my head think of anywhere that would cater for us lot?? Or maybe Zizzi's, Lemon Tree, George Hotel::: or at the moment the majority of us are up for the Chinese and as you say whoever wants to party can then go to Escape....The Robbie singer looks good but do you think that with just 20 of us it will be a bit....lacking

Cath -   Can I come and visit!! I'll be on that balcony permanently!!! I love Robbie too, I reckon he's a really good, down and dirty









So come on guys, be honest what do you want to do

*Confirmed as Coming - Guest appearance by Robbie Williams just for Cleo

Tricksy & hubby
Lisa & hubby
Rivka & hubby
Loui + 1
Little Mo & hubby 
Cleo & hubby
Shelley & hubby
Rachel & hubby
Cath & hubby
Em & hubby...fingers crossed*


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

The Lemon Tree are doing a set Christmas Menu, £29.95 per head.........

3 courses including coffee and mints

*~ Starters ~*
Celeriac and pear soup with herb croutons (v) (gf)

Baked tiger prawns scented with Thai spices and topped with Japanese breadcrumbs

Lime-cured Scottish salmon and crayfish salad with dill mustard dressing (gf)

Marinated feta cheese, chargrilled vegetables and sun dried tomato vinaigrette (v) (df)

Seasonal game terrine with melba toast and thick apple chutney (gf)

All served with crusty bread (V) Vegetarian (Gf) Gluten free (df) Dairy Free Some dishes may contain nuts

*~ Main Courses ~*

Traditional roast turkey with roast potatoes, chestnut stuffing and cranberry compote 

Roasted wild mushroom potato gnocchi with gruyère and thyme (v)

Sautéed free range chicken breast, chorizo mash and basil scented jus (gf)

Grilled fillet of seabass, crab scented crushed new potatoes and a bouillabaisse sauce (gf)

Spiced shank of lamb, sweet potato mash and chilli and mint infusion (gf)

Grilled English rib eye steak with parmentier potatoes and crispy Suffolk bacon (gf)

Winter fennel, leek and chestnut gratin (df) (gf) (v) 

All main courses served with market vegetables of the day

*~ Desserts ~*

Christmas pudding with armagnac ice-cream (v)

Oxford Blue, Cornish Yarg and Somerset Brie with chutney, grapes and biscuits

Triple chocolate cheesecake with a Seville orange syrup

Spiced apple brûlée with butter shortbread (v)

Lemon curd tart with passion fruit sauce (v)


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Zizzi's £24.95 per head http://www.zizzi.co.uk/zizzixmasmenu2.html

not so easy to cut and paste!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Banquey 1408 Set Menus

EMPEROR MENU
(Minimum 8 people) £28 per head
Banquet Mixed Hors D'oeuvres
(Crispy Wrapped Prawns, Capital Spare Ribs, Seafood Spring Rolls, Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed)
***************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
***************
Sizzling Fillet Beef with Black Pepper and Wine Sauce
Steamed Sea Bass with Ginger and Spring Onion
Pork Chop with Salt and Pepper and Lemongrass
Sauteed King Prawns with Garlic and Mild Chilli
Chicken with Cashew Nuts in Sweet Chilli Sauce
Fried Seasonal Vegetables
Special Fried Rice
****************
House Special Desert

BEJING MENU
(Minimum 2 people) £20 per head
Gourmet Mixed Hors D'oeuvres
(Sesame Prawn Toast, Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed, 
***************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
***************
Chicken Fillet with Thai Style Sauce
Sizzling Prawn Szechuan Style
Beef in Black Bean Sauce
Fried Seasonal Vegetables
Special Fried Rice

VEGETARIAN CHRISTMAS MENU
(Minimum 2 people) £20 per head
Vegetarian Mixed Hors D'oeuvres
(Seaweed, Vegetarian Pancake Rolls, Deep Fried Bean Curd, Tempura Vegetables)
*************** 
Vegetarian Crispy "Duck"
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
******************
Omelette with Asparagus in a Wine Sauce
Szechuan Bean Curd
Stir Fried Chinese Mushrooms and Seasonal Vegetables
Sizzling Green Pepper, Aubergine and Courgettes in Black Bean Sauce
Egg Fried Rice with Spring Onion

GREAT WALL MENU
(Minimum 8 people) £20 per head
Gourmet Mixed Hors D'oeuvres 
(Sesame Prawn Toast, Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed, 
Vegetarian Spring Rolls, Capital Spare Ribs)
***************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
***************
Sauteed King Prawn with Garlic and Mild Chilli
Crispy Chilli Beef
Chicken Fillet with Thai Style Sauce
Sliced Pork with Cashew Nuts and Yellow Bean Sauce
Fried Seasonal Vegetables
Special Fried Rice

CANTON MENU
(Minimum 2 people) £25 per head
Banquet Mixed Hors D'oeuvres
(Crispy Wrapped Prawns, Capital Spare Ribs, Seafood Spring Rolls,
Chicken Satay on Skewers, Seaweed)
*******************
Crispy Aromatic Duck
(Served with pancakes, spring onion, cucumber & hoi sin sauce)
******************
Sizzling Fillet Beef with Black Pepper and Wine Sauce
Steamed Sea Bass with Ginger and Spring Onion
Turkey Breast with Black Pepper and Honey Sauce
Fried Seasonal Vegetables
Special Fried Rice

There is a 10% Service Charge added to the total bill


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey - thanks for sorting this, it must be a nightmare.

Me and Dh aren't really big chinese fans so the lemon tree sounds better to us or Zizzi (although haven't checked the menu i love italian). But we will go with the masses as i know lots of you love Banquet and we ay be converted.  The only good thing about being in town is that if we wanted to go on we could. I intend to have a little bump by then so i will be sick and tired and in bed early... i hope!!!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all,

Just a quick note to say DH & I would like to tag along to your Crimbo bash, if that's ok?  We're really shy though so wondered perhaps if I could pop along to one of your meets first to say  ?

Tricksy - thanks for organising this, you're a star!  We're quite easy about where to go and as we're newbies will go along with the majority vote.

Sorry, gotta dash - at work again!

Happy Friday one and all!    

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Confirmed as Coming - Guest appearance by Robbie Williams just for Cleo

Tricksy & hubby
Lisa & hubby
Rivka & hubby
Loui + 1
Little Mo & hubby 
Cleo & hubby
Shelley & hubby
Rachel & hubby
Cath & hubby
Em & hubby...fingers crossed
Bhopes & hubby


B - your more than welcome to pop along, next one for us girls will probably be week of 20th October (I'm back of holiday then )....meet in a pub somewhere in Colchester.....not sure if we are going to be able to manage a mixed one before the Christmas meet though. We are all really friendly and the blokes are all great so don't worry


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy and everyone - I'm going to throw a spanner in the works: I can't do 29 Nov  . Really sorry. It's the big Army Christmas party. But don't go re-arranging on my account. And you are right I am wrong about the 1 mile between Escape and Banquet House! I like the idea of being in town at the Lemon Tree or Zizzi's - both memu's look lovely and it is central for (most) people. Milsom's in a minibus would be good too. Why don't we each score the Lemon Tree/Zizi's/Banquet and Milsoms: i.e. the one we want the most gets a 2, then the 2nd best gets a 1. That way we should get an accurate reflection of what people want... just a thought.

I'm off at 5.30am tomorrow morning (yikes!) to the Joules sale (up to 80% off) in Newmarket. I'm going to accompany a friend (honest!). Will let you know how I get on!!!(i.e. how much I spend).

Phoned CARE Notts today and once I've sent my self-referral letter to Dr George he will work out which immune tests I can do whilst DH is away - yey!

Rivka - good luck in Brno - is it this weekend?

Cath - I would like to become a chocolatiere-trainee when Robbie comes to visit!

I'm off at 5.30am tomorrow morning (yikes!) to the Joules sale (up to 80% off) in Newmarket. I'm going to accompany a friend (honest!). Will let you know how I get on!!!(i.e. how much I spend).

Phoned CARE Notts today and once I've sent my self-referral letter to Dr George he will work out which immune tests I can do whilst DH is away - yey!

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie cos I'm at work. I double checked our calendar and the 29th is slap bang in the middle of one of our busiest fairs at Cressing so it's almost certain we won't make it to the Xmas do. 

Loui - 05.30


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

OMG - all this talk of firemen and Robbie has got me hot under the collar!   . Cath - no wonder you are so keen to move to Ilfracombe!

Just thought I would give my feedback about the Xmas meet though and say that although I think the food at Milsoms is lovely if we can't guarantee a table (especially when there will be such a lot of us) we should maybe rule that out?
I love the food at the Lemon Tree though and they also have that seperate room in there we could maybe try to book?  My second choice would be Banquet 1408 as have always wanted to go there, not so keen on Zizi's.
We're fairly flexible on dates aside from 5 Dec (my work do) but somehow I doubt we're going to be able to sort something we can all make.

Anyway better go,

love Rachel xxx

PS - Bhopes - there is no reason to be shy - we are all a really friendly bunch.

PPS Loui - have a nice weekend and that is really good news about CARE Notts.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

This is getting complicated!!!

Ok lets see if this work...... copy and paste the list below into your reply and add what dates you can do and where you would prefer to go and lets take it from there

*Sat 22nd Nov Sat 29th Nov Sat 6th Dec Sat 13th Dec Sat 20th Dec*

NO Tricksy Tricksy Tricksy(maybe) NO

*Banquet 1408 Lemon Tree Zizzis Milsoms* preference 1 to 3

Tricksy = 1 Tricksy = 2 Tricksy = 3 Tricksy = not really as we can't book a table

lets see if this helps!!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

hi everyone

Cath - I think there will be queue at your door in Ilfracombe when Robbie comes to town.....me included     did Rivka and DH get away ok today...been thinking about them all day.  

Loui - Good luck at the sale...spend, spend, spend 

Chrimbo Do - Feedback from me - We've never been to any of the places mentioned but all the menus sound good to us (Zizis was the least favourite one though) the only thing about going to somewhere in town would be parking - might be a problem.  Just wrote this then saw Tricksys chart so done that as well


Sat 22nd Nov          Sat 29th Nov          Sat 6th Dec          Sat 13th Dec          Sat 20th Dec

NO                        Tricksy                  Tricksy                Tricksy(maybe)      NO
NO                        Lisa                      Lisa                    Lisa                    Doubtful


Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                        Zizzis                            Milsoms preference 1 to 3

Tricksy = 1                          Tricksy = 2                    Tricksy = 3                Tricksy = not really as we can't book a table
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                        Lisa = 3                      Lisa = 4




Have a good one everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> Sat 22nd Nov Sat 29th Nov Sat 6th Dec Sat 13th Dec Sat 20th Dec
> 
> NO  Tricksy Tricksy Tricksy(maybe) NO
> NO Lisa Lisa Lisa Doubtful
> ...


Im not fussed where we eat as long as there is veggie available im happy - dont normally eat chinese but trust there will be something for me to eat 

Tricksy -thanks for sorting this, you are a star -


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps The Balkerne Gate is always very nice, just another idea - dont think its good to have too many choices though or it could get really complicated - as if it isnt enough!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi 

29th nov       lemon tree  6th dec        
shelley=2       shelley =2   shelley=2      

i like the sound off the lemon tree,i will also have a bump by then ,i hope so i dont mind.
tricksy,ur one in a million,for arranging thjis and getting my jumper for me,this is what friends are all about,helpinh eachother out and doing things for one another without it being to much off a problem,i have never had this before but its nice,so thank u,ur a true friend.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks Tricksy for trying to sort this out for us.
At the moment we are fine with all dates as follows (just showing how unsociable we are really!   ):

Sat 22nd Nov          Sat 29th Nov       Sat 6th Dec          Sat 13th Dec       Sat 20th Dec

NO                        Tricksy                  Tricksy                Tricksy(maybe)     NO
NO                        Lisa                       Lisa                    Lisa                     Doubtful
                                                         Emma                Emma                  Emma
Rachel                   Rachel                   Rachel                Rachel                  Rachel
                            Shelley?                 Shelley?

Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                        Zizzis                             Milsoms preference 1 to 3

Tricksy = 1                           Tricksy = 2                    Tricksy = 3                 Tricksy = not really as we can't book a table
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                        Lisa = 3                      Lisa = 4
Rachel = 1/2nd (dont mind)   Rachel = 1/ 2                 Rachel = 3                  Rachel - as above 4 as we can't book a table!
                                           Shelley = 1?

Shelley- think I have added you on to this right and you meant the Lemon Tree as your 1st choice?

Lisa and anyone else - we live about 20 mins walk from the Lemon Tree so if we do go there you would be welcome to stay with us or just park here for the evening if you like and come down with us?

Have a good weekend everyone,
love Rachel x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sat 22nd Nov          Sat 29th Nov      Sat 6th Dec          Sat 13th Dec        Sat 20th Dec

NO                        Tricksy                  Tricksy                Tricksy(maybe)    NO
NO                        Lisa                      Lisa                    Lisa                    Doubtful
                                                        Emma                Emma                  Emma
Rachel                  Rachel                  Rachel                Rachel                  Rachel
                            Shelley?                Shelley?
                            Cleo                                              Cleo                    Cleo (but so close to xmas, might be busy)


Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                        Zizzis                            Milsoms preference 1 to 3

Tricksy = 1                          Tricksy = 2                    Tricksy = 3                Tricksy = not really as we can't book a table
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                        Lisa = 3                      Lisa = 4
Rachel = 1/2nd (dont mind)  Rachel = 1/ 2                Rachel = 3                  Rachel - as above 4 as we can't book a table!
Cleo =2                              Shelley = 1?                  Cleo = 3                      Cleo = 4
                                          Cleo = 1


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sat 22nd Nov          Sat 29th Nov      Sat 6th Dec          Sat 13th Dec        Sat 20th Dec

NO                        Tricksy                  Tricksy                Tricksy(maybe)    NO
NO                        Lisa                      Lisa                    Lisa                    Doubtful
                                                        Emma                Emma                  Emma
Rachel                  Rachel                  Rachel                Rachel                  Rachel
                            Shelley?                Shelley?
                            Cleo                                              Cleo                    Cleo (but so close to xmas, might be busy)
NO                        Julia                      Julia                    Julia                    Julia

Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                        Zizzis                            Milsoms preference 1 to 3

Tricksy = 1                          Tricksy = 2                    Tricksy = 3                Tricksy = not really as we can't book a table
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                        Lisa = 3                      Lisa = 4
Rachel = 1/2nd (dont mind)  Rachel = 1/ 2                Rachel = 3                  Rachel - as above 4 as we can't book a table!
                                        Shelley?                        Shelley = 1?                  
Cleo = 2                            Cleo = 1                        Cleo = 3                      Cleo = 4
Julia = 1                              Julia = 2                        Julia = 3                      Julia = 4

Why can't we book a table at Milsom's? Seems a bit odd that they are not booking tables at this stage  
                                          
I hope I have not messed up the table!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sat 22nd Nov          Sat 29th Nov       Sat 6th Dec          Sat 13th Dec        Sat 20th Dec

NO                        Tricksy                  Tricksy                Tricksy(maybe)     NO
NO                        Lisa                       Lisa                    No                      Doubtful
                                                        Emma                Emma                  Emma
Rachel                   Rachel                   Rachel                Rachel                  Rachel
                           Shelley?                 Shelley?
                           Cleo                                               Cleo                     Cleo (but so close to xmas, might be busy)

 
Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                        Zizzis                             Milsoms preference 1 to 3

Tricksy = 1                           Tricksy = 2                    Tricksy = 3                 Tricksy = not really as we can't book a table
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                        Lisa = 3                      Lisa = 4
Rachel = 1/2nd (dont mind)   Rachel = 1/ 2                 Rachel = 3                  Rachel - as above 4 as we can't book a table!
Cleo =2                               Shelley = 1?                  Cleo = 3                      Cleo = 4
                                          Cleo = 1 

 

Hi Guys - Just changed the 13th as a No sorry to confuse but DH just reminded me of something


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sat 22nd Nov          Sat 29th Nov      Sat 6th Dec          Sat 13th Dec        Sat 20th Dec

NO                        Tricksy                  Tricksy                Tricksy(maybe)    NO
NO                        Lisa                      Lisa                    No                      Doubtful
                                                        Emma                Emma                  Emma
Rachel                  Rachel                  Rachel                Rachel                  Rachel
                            Shelley?                Shelley?
                            Cleo                                              Cleo                    Cleo (but so close to xmas, might be busy)
NO                        Julia                      Julia                    Julia                    Julia

Banquet 1408                        Lemon Tree                        Zizzis                            Milsoms preference 1 to 3

Tricksy = 1                          Tricksy = 2                    Tricksy = 3                Tricksy = not really as we can't book a table
Lisa = 1                                Lisa = 2                        Lisa = 3                      Lisa = 4
Rachel = 1/2nd (dont mind)  Rachel = 1/ 2                Rachel = 3                  Rachel - as above 4 as we can't book a table!
                                        Shelley?                        Shelley = 1?                  
Cleo = 2                            Cleo = 1                        Cleo = 3                      Cleo = 4
Julia = 1                              Julia = 2                        Julia = 3                      Julia = 4


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

hope you're enjoying the lovely weather.


Feeling a little down today. SIL babies due very soon (monday) and all dh's family are excited. Just feel crap about the whole thing. Hope the next few months fly and that ivf works htis time. It just hurts.... sorry for the rant. Gonna go get a cuddle off dh.

have fun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -    that must be really tough for you at the moment.   

I can't work out the grid v well so will jsut say I don't mind where we go. the later dates are better for us but Nov/Dec are manic for us anyway so we'll fit in with the majority and hopefully be able to make it. 

Absolutel shattered today and no idea why. The kids party this afternoon ahs finished me off. Ho hum! Have tomorrow off (well off the day job anyway) so can relax a bit more then. 

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend. 

Cathie x

PS Rivka and dh got their plane ok. Rivka was a little nervous but looking forward to it.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ho Cleo sorry you are feeling low today.It is a rough time for you.I hope it gets easier.My sister is pregnant about 16 weeks and she only tryed one month.I can't explain how I feel about her at the minute.I know this sounds horrible but when she told me she was pregnant I started crying and said i'll call you back.Half hour later I got myself together and put how I felt to one side to wish her well.And my got that was hard.I love her but with all of this family with new babies is too close.It really broke my heart that I was still struggling after 3 years and she fell straight away not that I would wish this on her.Anyway when I started my injections I didn't even get a phonecall to see how I was.I felt so hurt that I couldn't call her and sent her a text to tell her.All I got back was sorry I was tired.I felt like screaming at her.Sorry if this sounds selfish but I felt like why can't she give me a thought when I managed to before.We still arn't right.I know it'd hard for her to know what to say but come on how many times do we have to put how we feel a side to try and be happy for others.Sorry for the rant but I know how hard it is for you and I really hope it does get easier as I have all that to come too.

Anyway all ok on last scan they want me to start Stimms on Friday so really looking forward to it now xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sooty - thanks hun. Its the first grandchild on dh's side and i fell pregnant 10 weeks after her but misscarried shorty after. Thought i was coping but obviously i'm not. Had my nephews over this weekend too (my brother's kids), they're so cute and another reminder of the family i'm missing. I made apple crumble and asked the youngest what he wanted for pudding and he said, 'apple prawn ball please.' So cute. 

Cath - hope you manage a relaxing day tomorrow.

off for some apple prawn ball now!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158391.0


----------

